# Art Music that you never want to hear again.



## Olias

Are there selections of Art Music that have so saturated your world in some way to the extent that you never ever want to hear them again?

So complete the sentence: I could go my entire life without ever hearing this piece again.......

for me
Canon in D
Blue Danube Waltz
Air from Orchestral Suite #3 (aka on the G String)
1812 Overture
Eine Kleine Nachtmusik
Waltz of the Flowers
Fur Elise


----------



## Weston

I'll pretty much copy your list, but I'd remove the Bach Air. It's still nice in the context of the orchestral suite. I don't much mind the Blue Danube, but only because of its association with 2001: a space odyssey.

To the list I would add:
Mozart - Sonata No. 15 in C. K545 "Sonata semplice." This is much worse than Fur Elise.
Chopin - The Minute Waltz (oh, please!)

There are some other old warhorses I can still keep listening too a little. In the rarely want to hear again category is:
Dvorak's 9th. 
Holst: Mars from The Planets (the rest are still fresh due to not being overused)
Oh Fortuna
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
The Sorcerer's Apprentice
A Night on Bald Mountain

I will never grow tired of:
Beethoven's 9th, or the 5th.
Ride of the Valkyries
the so called "Moonlight" Sonata.

I don't know what makes one warhorse still listenable while another has worn out its welcome.


----------



## Aramis

Bartók - Sonata for two pianos and percussion. And other Bartók's pieces making extensive use of percussive instruments.


----------



## Webernite

Toccata and Fugue. It may not even be by Bach, and even if it is, it's an immature work.


----------



## Saturnus

I agree with the OP's list, except for the Bach and the 2nd, 3rd and 4th movements of the Eine Kleine. I'd like to add: 
Beethoven's 5th symphony, 1st movement
Paganini - Caprice nr. 24
Bach - Jesu Joy of Man's Desiring

@Aramis, how have Bartók percussion pieces "so saturated your world in some way to the extent that you never ever want to hear them again", I'm just really curious. Are you a percussionist and your teacher has this obsession with Bartók?


----------



## TresPicos

Mozart, piano concerto 21, 2nd movement


----------



## Aramis

> @Aramis, how have Bartók percussion pieces "so saturated your world in some way to the extent that you never ever want to hear them again", I'm just really curious. Are you a percussionist and your teacher has this obsession with Bartók?


1) Always when I want to listen to Bartók and give him another chance (I'm not his fan but also didn't give up upon his music) all I find avaiable is this sonata and music for bla bla bla in which one of those blas is percussion. Before I decided that I hate those pieces I used to take them and listen.

2) I was excited to see Argerich and N. Freire playing at inauguration of this year's Chopin Piano Competition in Warsaw and they decided to play the sonata. It wasn't easy but I managed to watch it until the end in hope for more enjoyable encore. There was encore. Final movement of this sonata played once again!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I never want to hear the William Tell Overture by Rossini ever again!!! Dahhh why do people like it so much??? 

But I will, probably hundred times more in my life.


----------



## bassClef

Mozart's 40th mvt 1.


----------



## Argus

opera
opera
opera
opera
opera
opera
opera​


----------



## Aramis

Argus said:


> opera
> opera
> opera
> opera
> opera
> opera
> opera​


Sounds familiar, but what was the name of composer who wrote this?


----------



## Argus

Aramis said:


> Sounds familiar, but what was the name of composer who wrote this?


Michel van der Aa 
Evald Aav 
Natale Abbadia 
Antonio Maria Abbatini 
Johann Christian Ludwig Abeille 
Johann Joseph Abert 
Lora Aborn 
Girolamo Abos 
Paul Abraham 
Alexander Abramsky 
Emil Ábrányi 
Jean Absil 
Franz Abt 
Filippo Acciaiuoli 
Agostino Accorimboni 
Rafael Aceves y Lozano 
Carlo Acton 
Marcial del Adalid y Gurréa 
Adolphe Adam 
Jenö Ádám 
Mark Adamo 
John Adams (composer) 
Leslie Adams (composer) 
Thomas Adès 
Samuel Adler (composer) 
Andrea Adolfati 
Károly Aggházy 
Luigi Agnesi 
Jacob Niclas Ahlström 
Bartholomäus Aich 
Léopold Aimon 
Isaac Albéniz 
Eugen d'Albert 
Domenico Alberti 
Tomaso Albinoni 
J. E. P. Aldous 
Robert Aldridge (composer) 
Liana Alexandra 
Franco Alfano 
Achilles Alferaki 
Daniel Alomía Robles 
Eduardo Alonso-Crespo 
William Alwyn 
André Amellér 
Jean-Claude Amiot 
Israel Amter 
Garland Anderson 
Johann André 
Pasquale Anfossi 
George Antheil 
Jorge Antunes (composer) 
Denis ApIvor 
Giuseppe Apolloni 
Francesco Araja 
Dominick Argento 
Michael Arne 
Thomas Arne 
Samuel Arnold (composer) 
Emilio Arrieta 
Claude Arrieu 
João Arroyo 
Leo Ascher 
Robert Ashley 
Gennaro Astarita 
Georgi Atanasov (composer) 
Atli Heimir Sveinsson
Daniel Auber 
Jacques Aubert 
Louis Aubert 
Edmond Audran 
Pietro Auletta 
Nicola Conforto 
Georges Auric
Jan Bach 
Johann Christian Bach 
Francis Edward Bache 
Sven-Erik Bäck 
Carlo Agostino Badia 
Junsang Bahk 
Michael William Balfe 
Seymour Barab 
Samuel Barber 
Francisco Asenjo Barbieri 
Damião Barbosa de Araújo 
Samuel Barlow 
Edward Barnes (composer) 
John Barnett 
François-Hippolyte Barthélémon 
Béla Bartók 
Jan Zdeněk Bartoš 
Pippo Barzizza 
Abramo Basevi 
Francesco Basili 
Franco Battiato 
Jonathan Battishill 
Désiré-Alexandre Batton 
Jürg Baur 
Josef Bayer 
François Bazin 
Francesco Maria Bazzani 
Amy Beach 
Robert Beadell 
Robert Beaser 
Joseph Beaulieu 
Julius Bechgaard 
Franz Ignaz Beck 
Mary Anne à Beckett 
Joseph Beer 
Jack Beeson 
Ludwig van Beethoven 
Jack Behrens 
William Henry Bell 
Ján Levoslav Bella 
Vincenzo Bellini 
Ralph Benatzky 
Jiří Antonín Benda 
Julius Benedict 
Tim Benjamin 
François Benoist 
Tomaso Benvenuti 
Maksym Berezovsky 
Alban Berg 
Josef Berg 
William Bergsma 
Luciano Berio 
Michael Berkeley 
Hector Berlioz 
Marcello Bernardini 
Andrea Bernasconi 
Leonard Bernstein 
Antonio Bertali 
Heinrich Berté 
Toussaint Bertin de la Doué
Louise Bertin 
Henri Montan Berton 
Franz Berwald 
Anastasiya Bespalova 
Bruno Bettinelli 
Lorne Betts 
Enrico Bevignani 
Louis Beydts 
Francesco Bianchi (musician) 
Antonio Bibalo 
Alberto Bimboni 
Antonio Bioni 
Harrison Birtwistle 
Henry Bishop 
Georges Bizet 
Felice Blangini 
Frédéric Blasius 
Marc Blitzstein 
André Bloch (composer) 
Karl-Birger Blomdahl 
Theodor Blumer 
Leonid Bobylev 
Joseph Bodin de Boismortier 
Felipe Boero 
Philippe Boesmans 
François-Adrien Boieldieu 
Arrigo Boito 
William Bolcom 
Emmanuel Bondeville 
Antonio Maria Bononcini 
Giovanni Battista Bononcini 
Hjalmar Borgstrøm 
Alexander Borodin 
Hakon Børresen 
Dmitry Bortniansky 
Hans-Jürgen von Bose 
Carlo Ercole Bosoni 
Rutland Boughton 
Louis-Albert Bourgault-Ducoudray 
François Bouvard 
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent 
Paul Bowles 
Eugène Bozza 
Edvard Fliflet Bræin 
Antonio Braga 
Antônio Francisco Braga 
Gaetano Braga 
Italo Brancucci 
René de Galard de Béarn, Marquis de Brassac 
Walter Braunfels 
Johannes Bernardus van Bree 
Joseph Carl Breil 
Erling Brene 
Cesar Bresgen 
Nicolae Bretan 
Tomás Bretón 
Pierre de Bréville 
George Frederick Bristow 
Benjamin Britten 
Brenton Broadstock 
Riccardo Broschi 
Rudolf Brucci 
David Bruce (composer) 
Arthur Bruhns 
Alfred Bruneau
August Brunetti-Pisano 
Bjarne Brustad 
Joanna Bruzdowicz 
Procida Bucalossi 
Valentino Bucchi 
Mark Bucci 
Dudley Buck 
Walter Buczynski 
Antoine Bullant 
August Bungert 
John Burge 
Paul Burkhard 
Keith Burstein 
Bernard de Bury 
Alan Bush 
Ferruccio Busoni 
Henri Büsser 
Antonio Buzzolla
C
Francesca Caccini 
Giulio Caccini 
Pasquale Cafaro 
John Cage 
Antonio Cagnoni 
Albert Cahen 
Robert Cambert 
Fabio Campana 
Conrado del Campo 
André Campra 
Amélie-Julie Candeille 
Pietro Canonica 
Joseph Canteloube 
Carlo Adolfo Cantù 
Pierre Capdevielle (musician) 
Rinaldo di Capua 
Michele Carafa 
Carlotta Ferrari 
David Carlson 
Ramon Carnicer 
Antonio Casimir Cartellieri 
Elliott Carter 
John Casken 
José Castel 
Jesús Castillo 
Alfredo Catalani 
Charles Simon Catel 
Eduard Caudella 
Francesco Cavalli 
Catterino Cavos 
Carlo Cecere 
Ludvík Čelanský 
Antonio Cesti 
Michel Paul Guy de Chabanon 
Emmanuel Chabrier 
António Chagas Rosa 
Ruperto Chapí 
Richard Charke 
Gustave Charpentier 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 
Ernest Chausson 
Hippolyte André Jean Baptiste Chélard 
Fortunato Chelleri 
Luigi Cherubini 
Lucien Chevaillier 
Pietro Chiarini 
Oles Chishko 
Erik Chisholm 
Osvald Chlubna
C cont.
Henri Christiné 
Federico Chueca 
Näcip Cihanov 
Ján Cikker 
Francesco Cilea 
Domenico Cimarosa 
Claire Schapira 
Gioacchino Cocchi 
Carlo Coccia 
Henri Cohen (composer) 
Pascal Collasse 
Giovanni Consolini 
Paul Constantinescu 
Anton Coppola 
Pietro Antonio Coppola 
Azio Corghi 
Pietro Abbà Cornaglia 
Peter Cornelius 
Cornélie van Oosterzee 
Ramiro Cortés 
Jean Cras 
John Craton 
Elizabeth Craven 
Ian Cresswell 
César Cui 
Alessandro Curmi 
Charles Cuvillier 
Chaya Czernowin
D
Nicolas Dalayrac 
Luigi Dallapiccola 
Walter Damrosch 
Ikuma Dan 
Georges Dandelot 
Richard Danielpour 
Alexander Dargomyzhsky 
Michael Daugherty 
Joseph Daussoigne-Méhul 
Antoine Dauvergne 
Félicien-César David 
Victor Davies 
Stepan Davydov 
Reginald De Koven 
Claude Debussy 
Marcel Delannoy 
Isidore de Lara 
Léo Delibes 
Rudolf Dellinger 
Norman Dello Joio 
Edison Denisov 
Marc-Antoine Madeleine Désaugiers 
Prosper-Didier Deshayes 
Paul Dessau 
Josef Dessauer 
Leonid Desyatnikov 
Matthew Dewey 
Anton Diabelli 
David DiChiera 
Violeta Dinescu 
Victor Dolidze 
Samuel Dolin 
Gaetano Donizetti 
Franz Doppler 
Heinrich Dorn 
Nico Dostal 
John Thomas Douglass 
Jonathan Dove 
Felix Draeseke
D cont.
Sabin Drăgoi 
Deborah Drattell 
Erwin Dressel 
Riccardo Drigo 
Théodore Dubois 
Egidio Duni 
Sylvain Dupuis 
Florimond Van Duyse 
Antonín Dvořák 
Ivan Dzerzhinsky
E
John Eaton (composer) 
Joachim Nicolas Eggert 
Julius Eichberg 
Gottfried von Einem 
Irina Elcheva 
Eleonora Eksanishvili 
John Lodge Ellerton 
George Enescu 
Péter Eötvös 
Susanne Erding-Swiridoff 
Ferenc Erkel 
Camille Erlanger 
Pasquale Errichelli 
G. Estabrook 
Cromwell Everson 
Ernest van der Eyken 
Edmund Eysler
F
Vincenzo Fabrizi 
Franco Faccio 
Leo Fall 
Manuel de Falla 
Eaton Faning 
Giuseppe Farinelli 
Gabriel Fauré 
Daniel Felsenfeld 
Oscar Feltsman 
Francesco Feo 
Oscar Lorenzo Fernández 
Giovanni Battista Ferrandini 
Gabrielle Ferrari 
Serafino Amedeo De Ferrari 
Lorenzo Ferrero 
Henry Février 
Zdeněk Fibich 
Lorenzo Filiasi 
Michael Finnissy 
Graciane Finzi 
Valentino Fioravanti 
Ignazio Fiorillo 
Elena Firsova 
Craig First 
Domenico Fischietti 
Veniamin Fleishman 
Pietro Floridia 
Friedrich von Flotow 
Carlisle Floyd 
Johann Philipp Förtsch 
Eugénie-Emilie Juliette Folville 
Yevstigney Fomin 
Wolfgang Fortner 
Jean Françaix 
Petronio Franceschini 
Alberto Franchetti 
Carlo Franchi (composer) 
Clemens von und zu Franckenstein 
François Francoeur
Harry Lawrence Freeman 
Eleanor Everest Freer 
Domenico Freschi 
Grigory Frid 
Rudolf Friml 
Francesco Paolo Frontini 
William Henry Fry 
Johann Nepomuk Fuchs 
Laureano Fuentes
G
Michele Gabellone 
Matteo Capranica 
Nicolò Gabrielli 
Hans Gál 
Cesare Galeotti 
Baldassare Galuppi 
Louis Ganne 
John Gardner (composer) 
Quirino Gasparini 
Florian Leopold Gassmann 
Stanislao Gastaldon 
Léon Gastinel 
Gianandrea Gavazzeni 
Pierre Gaveaux 
Valery Gavrilin 
Fritz Geißler 
Richard Genée 
Pietro Generali 
Edward German 
George Gershwin 
Charles-Hubert Gervais 
François-Auguste Gevaert 
Frans Geysen 
Geminiano Giacomelli 
Gialdino Gialdini 
Vittorio Giannini 
Felice Giardini 
Giovanni Antonio Giay 
Jean Gilbert 
Gilda Ruta 
Gerónimo Giménez 
Giuseppe Giordani 
Umberto Giordano 
Giovane scuola 
Tomás Giribaldi 
Gisella Delle Grazie 
Peggy Glanville-Hicks 
Philip Glass 
Reinhold Glière 
Mikhail Glinka 
Christoph Willibald Gluck 
Mikhail Gnesin 
Stefano Gobatti 
Benjamin Godard 
Alexander Goedicke 
Hermann Goetz 
Walter Goetze 
Elliot Goldenthal 
Karl Goldmark 
Adalbert von Goldschmidt 
Jani Golob 
Antônio Carlos Gomes 
Ricky Ian Gordon 
François Joseph Gossec 
Jakov Gotovac 
Denis Gougeon 
Charles Gounod 
Achille Graffigna
G cont.
Julian Grant 
Christoph Graupner 
Maurice Greene (composer) 
Louis Gregh 
Maria Grenfell 
Antoine-Frédéric Gresnick 
André Grétry 
Tekla Griebel-Wandall 
Maria Margherita Grimani 
Albert Grisar 
Charles Grisart 
Eric Gross 
Gabriel Grovlez 
Mlle Guerin 
Jacinto Guerrero 
Pietro Alessandro Guglielmi 
Ernest Guiraud 
Manfred Gurlitt
H
Pavel Haas 
Alois Hába 
Johann Christian Friedrich Hæffner 
Daron Hagen 
Reynaldo Hahn 
Jakob Haibel 
Uzeyir Hajibeyov 
Fromental Halévy 
Andreas Hallén 
Ivar Christian Hallström 
Fernand Halphen 
Iain Hamilton (composer) 
Oscar Hammerstein I 
George Frideric Handel 
Kazuko Hara 
W. Franke Harling 
Julius Harrison 
Johan Peter Emilius Hartmann 
Johann Adolph Hasse 
Hikaru Hayashi 
Hubert Klyne Headley 
Donald Heins 
Georg Hellmesberger, Jr. 
Joseph Hellmesberger, Jr. 
Moya Henderson 
Hans Henkemans 
Hans Werner Henze 
Victor Herbert 
Ferdinand Hérold 
Bern Herbolsheimer 
Hervé (composer) 
Richard Heuberger 
Richard Bruno Heydrich 
Juan Hidalgo de Polanco 
Ernest Hilbert 
Hilda Sehested 
Ferdinand Hiller 
Friedrich Heinrich Himmel 
Paul Hindemith 
Gustav Hinrichs 
Emil Hlobil 
Alun Hoddinott 
Heinrich Hofmann (composer) 
Lee Hoiby 
Lee Holdridge 
Heinz Holliger 
Augusta Holmès 
Eduard Holst 
Gustav Holst
H cont.
Ignaz Holzbauer 
Hope Temple 
Vitaliy Serhiyovich Hubarenko 
Hans Huber (composer) 
Georges Hüe 
Gervase Hughes 
Semen Hulak-Artemovsky 
Engelbert Humperdinck 
Jenő Huszka
I
Jacques Ibert 
Alexander Ilyinsky 
Eduard Ingris 
Giacomo Insanguine 
Nicolas Isouard 
Mikhail Ivanov (composer)
J
Victor Jacobi 
Louis-Emmanuel Jadin 
Prenkë Jakova 
Dorothy James 
Leoš Janáček 
Georg Jarno 
Jean Gabriel Marie (1852-1928) 
Jean Gabriel Marie (1907-1970) 
Leon Jessel 
Alan John 
J. Rosamond Johnson 
André Jolivet 
Niccolò Jommelli 
Victorin de Joncières 
José Marín (composer) 
Judith Dvorkin 
Paul Juon
K
Dmitry Kabalevsky 
Jeronimas Kačinskas 
Christian Kalkbrenner 
Emmerich Kálmán 
Giya Kancheli 
Eugen Kapp 
Nikolai Karetnikov 
Jurgis Karnavičius (composer) 
Karólína Eiríksdóttir 
Leonard Kastle 
Ferdinand Kauer 
Hiba Kawas 
Don Kay (composer) 
Ulysses Kay 
Reinhard Keiser 
Ginette Keller 
Ivan Kerzelli 
Mikhail Kerzelli 
Yuri Khanon 
Tikhon Khrennikov 
Wilhelm Kienzl 
Matthew King (composer) 
Volker David Kirchner 
Dmitri Klebanov 
Giselher Klebe 
Bruno Klein 
Paul von Klenau 
Josef Klička 
Jan Klusák 
Alexander Knaifel 
Justin Heinrich Knecht 
Lev Knipper 
Vladimir Kobekin 
Raoul Koczalski
Hans von Koessler 
Joonas Kokkonen 
Walter Kollo 
Rudolf Komorous 
Jan Kopp 
Mark Kopytman 
Nikolai Korndorf 
Erich Wolfgang Korngold 
Heinrich Köselitz 
Constantine Koukias 
Osip Kozlovsky 
Mathilde Kralik 
Alexander Krein 
Fritz Kreisler 
Conradin Kreutzer 
Rodolphe Kreutzer 
Vyacheslav Kruglik 
Friedrich Wilhelm Kücken 
Hanna Kulenty 
Gary Kulesha 
Eduard Künneke 
F.L.Æ. Kunzen 
Johann Kusser 
Bronius Kutavičius 
Ilkka Kuusisto
L
Adrien de La Fage 
Franz Lachner 
Ludwig Wenzel Lachnith 
Louis Lacombe 
Paul Lacome 
Louis de La Coste 
Paul Ladmirault 
Lori Laitman 
László Lajtha 
Édouard Lalo 
John Frederick Lampe 
Stefano Landi 
Bernhard Lang 
Hans Lang (Austrian composer) 
Eduard Lassen 
Gaetano Latilla 
Felice Lattuada 
Edward Loder 
Calixa Lavallée 
Paul Le Flem 
Jean-François Le Sueur 
Le Testament de Villon 
Paul-Henri-Joseph Lebrun 
Charles Lecocq 
Ton de Leeuw 
Charles-Édouard Lefebvre 
Vic Legley 
Franz Lehár 
Jacques Lenot 
Leonardo Leo 
Tania León 
Ruggero Leoncavallo 
Franco Leoni 
Xavier Leroux 
Samuele Levi 
Marvin David Levy 
Lewis Spratlan 
Giuseppe Libani 
Johann Georg Lickl 
Giuseppe Lillo 
Liza Lim 
Eugen Lindner
L cont.
Peter Josef von Lindpaintner 
Vatroslav Lisinski 
Antonio de Literes 
Giulio Litta 
Vasily Lobanov 
Elias Álvares Lobo 
Nicola Logroscino 
Albert Lortzing 
Antonio Lotti 
Adriano Lualdi 
Carla Lucero 
Andrea Luchesi 
Ludmila Jeske-Choinska-Mikorska 
Zdeněk Lukáš 
Jean-Baptiste Lully 
Ralph Lyford
M
Teodulo Mabellini 
William J. McCoy 
Wayman C. McCreery 
Alick Maclean 
Adela Maddison 
Leevi Madetoja 
Albéric Magnard 
Muslim Magomayev (composer) 
Janet Maguire 
Ernst Mahle 
Heorhiy Maiboroda 
Mesías Maiguashca 
Aimé Maillart 
Giuseppe de Majo 
Gian Francesco de Majo 
Kiril Makedonski 
Francesco Malipiero 
Gian Francesco Malipiero 
Luigi Mancinelli 
Placido Mandanici 
Joel Mandelbaum 
Vincenzo Manfredini 
Nicola Antonio Manfroce 
Gennaro Manna 
Philippe Manoury 
Benedetto Marcello 
Filippo Marchetti 
Romualdo Marenco 
Maria Antonia of Bavaria 
Maria Helena Rosas Fernandes 
Antoine Mariotte 
Miguel Marqués 
Heinrich Marschner 
Vicente Martín y Soler 
Jorge Martín 
Bohuslav Martinů 
Pietro Mascagni 
Victor Massé 
Jules Massenet 
Bruce Mather 
Mikhail Matinsky 
Teizo Matsumura 
Siegfried Matthus 
John Henry Maunder 
Jan Nepomuk Maýr 
Simon Mayr 
Toshiro Mayuzumi 
Jacques Féréol Mazas 
Antonio Maria Mazzoni 
Alberto Mazzucato 
Kirke Mechem
M cont.
Étienne Méhul 
Alessandro Melani 
Jacopo Melani 
Erkki Melartin 
Felix Mendelssohn 
Gian Carlo Menotti 
Saverio Mercadante 
Auguste Mermet 
André Messager 
Ernst Hermann Meyer 
Giacomo Meyerbeer 
Francisco Mignone 
Ödön Mihalovich 
Minoru Miki 
Philip Napier Miles 
Karl Millöcker 
Richard Mills 
Charles-Louis Mion 
Henri Miro 
Karel Miry 
Antonio Modarelli 
Henry Mollicone 
Jean-Joseph de Mondonville 
Stanisław Moniuszko 
Domenico Monleone 
Pierre-Alexandre Monsigny 
Michel Pignolet de Montéclair 
Italo Montemezzi 
Claudio Monteverdi 
Gaetano Monti (composer) 
Douglas Moore 
Mary Carr Moore 
Melesio Morales 
Robert Moran 
Federico Moreno Torroba 
Albertine Morin-Labrecque 
Francesco Morlacchi 
Luigi Morleo 
Lodewijk Mortelmans 
Vincenzo Moscuzza 
Jean-Joseph Mouret 
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Wenzel Müller 
Avni Mula 
Giuseppe Mulè 
Diedre Murray 
Thea Musgrave 
Modest Mussorgsky 
John Musto 
Josef Mysliveček
Nicolas Nabokov 
Jacopo Napoli 
Eduard Nápravník 
Isaac Nathan 
Johann Gottlieb Naumann 
José de Nebra 
Oskar Nedbal 
Christian Gottlob Neefe 
Otto Neitzel 
Viktor Nessler 
Svetlana Nesterova 
Adolf Neuendorff 
Edmund Nick 
Otto Nicolai 
Louis Niedermeyer 
Carl Nielsen 
Alessandro Nini 
Kevin Noe 
Luigi Nono 
Jean Nouguès
O
Jacques Offenbach 
Maurice Ohana 
Marguerite Olagnier 
Max d'Ollone 
Giacomo Orefice 
Carl Orff 
Ferdinando Orlandi 
Giuseppe Maria Orlandini 
Aniceto Ortega 
Otakar Ostrčil
P
Carmelo Pace 
Roberto Paci Dalò 
Giovanni Pacini 
Fredrik Pacius 
Ferdinando Paer 
Giovanni Paisiello 
Émile Paladilhe 
Antonio Palella 
Zakaria Paliashvili 
Carlo Pallavicino 
Cenobio Paniagua 
Auguste Mathieu Panseron 
Boris Papandopulo 
Salvatore Pappalardo (composer) 
Pietro Domenico Paradisi 
Georges Van Parys 
Thomas Pasatieri 
Vasily Pashkevich 
Jiří Pauer 
Pauline-Marie-Elisa Thys 
Stephen Paulus 
Stefano Pavesi 
Arrigo Pedrollo 
Carlo Pedrotti 
Jorge Peña Hen 
Krzysztof Penderecki 
Edwin Penhorwood 
Johann Christoph Pepusch 
Davide Perez 
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 
Achille Peri 
Giuseppe Persiani 
Emile Pessard 
Randolph Peters 
Luigi Petrali 
Errico Petrella 
Andrey Petrov 
François-André Danican Philidor 
Niccolò Piccinni 
Riccardo Pick-Mangiagalli 
Tobias Picker 
Gabriel Pierné 
Giuseppe Pietri 
Willem Pijper 
Ildebrando Pizzetti 
Emilio Pizzi 
Robert Planquette 
Ede Poldini 
Amilcare Ponchielli 
Nicola Porpora 
Giovanni Porta 
Rachel Portman 
Ernst von Possart
P cont.
A. J. Potter 
Francis Poulenc 
Ezra Pound 
André Previn 
Jonathan Price 
Heinrich Proch 
Sergei Prokofiev 
Ignazio Prota 
Giacomo Puccini 
Vincenzo Pucitta 
Raoul Pugno 
Henry Purcell
Q
Guglielmo Quarenghi 
Joseph Quesnel 
Marcel Quinet 
Antonio Quintavalle
R
Henri Rabaud 
Walter Rabl 
Sergei Rachmaninoff 
Miklós Radnai 
Jean-Théodore Radoux 
Maciej Radziwiłł 
Joachim Raff 
Rudolf Raimann 
Pietro Raimondi 
Väinö Raitio 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 
Giacomo Rampini 
Alberto Randegger 
Ture Rangström 
György Ránki 
Karl Rankl 
Sam Raphling 
Victor Rasgado 
Hasan Rashid 
Francesco Rasi 
Alexander Raskatov 
Georg Wilhelm Rauchenecker 
Hermann Raupach 
Einojuhani Rautavaara 
Venanzio Rauzzini 
Maurice Ravel 
User:Blehfu/Maurice Ravel 
Emma Marcy Raymond 
Fred Raymond 
Gardner Read 
François Rebel 
Jean-Féry Rebel 
Napoléon Henri Reber 
Vladimir Rebikov 
H. Owen Reed 
Thomas German Reed 
William Reeve 
Steve Reich 
Anton Reicha 
Johann Friedrich Reichardt 
Mike Reid (American football) 
Sally Johnston Reid 
Aribert Reimann 
Alexander Reinagle 
Carl Reinecke 
Karel Reiner 
Heinrich Reinhardt (composer) 
Carl Martin Reinthaler 
Alois Reiser 
Carl Gottlieb Reissiger 
Josef Reiter (composer)
R cont.
Franz Reizenstein 
Johann Carl Friedrich Rellstab 
Alfonso Rendano 
Sergio Rendine 
Ottorino Respighi 
Georg Reutter II 
Ernest Reyer 
Emil von Reznicek 
Josef Rheinberger 
Federico Ricci 
Luigi Ricci (composer) 
Luigi Ricci-Stolz 
Marga Richter 
Vincenzo Righini 
Wolfgang Rihm 
Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov 
Giovanni Alberto Ristori 
Rito Selvaggi 
Lodovico Rocca 
Arturo Rodas 
Marcela Rodríguez (composer) 
Robert Xavier Rodriguez 
Betty Roe 
Jean Roger-Ducasse 
James Rolfe 
Sigmund Romberg 
Stefano Ronchetti-Monteviti 
Pollione Ronzi 
William Michael Rooke 
Joseph Willard Roosevelt 
Guy Ropartz 
Michael Alec Rose 
Jakob Rosenhain 
Lauro Rossi 
Luigi Rossi 
Luigi Felice Rossi 
Michelangelo Rossi 
Gioachino Rossini 
Ludwig Rottenberg 
Mikel Rouse 
Albert Roussel 
Joseph-Nicolas-Pancrace Royer 
Anton Rubinstein 
Giovanni Maria Ruggieri 
Giacomo Rust 
Giovanni Marco Rutini
S
Kaija Saariaho 
Bernardo Sabadini 
Nicola Sabatino 
Wadih Sabra 
Antonio Sacchini 
Johann Sachs 
Francesco Sacrati 
Shigeaki Saegusa 
Louis Joseph Saint-Amans 
Chevalier de Saint-George 
Camille Saint-Saëns 
Theophrastos Sakellaridis 
Luis H. Salgado 
Antonio Salieri 
Aulis Sallinen 
Erkki Salmenhaara 
Franz Salmhofer 
Johann Peter Salomon 
Joseph François Salomon 
Siegfried Salomon
Eric Salzman 
Spyridon Samaras 
Lazare Saminsky 
Giovanni Battista Sammartini 
Giuseppe Sammartini 
Carol Sams 
Alice Samter 
Adolphe Samuel 
Marcel Samuel-Rousseau 
Giovanni Felice Sances 
Sven-David Sandström 
Simon Sargon 
Domenico Sarro 
Giuseppe Sarti 
Antonio Sartorio 
Gustave Satter 
Henri Sauguet 
Marie Emmanuel Augustin Savard 
Alberto Savinio 
David Sawer 
Ahmed Adnan Saygun 
Bruce Saylor 
Nicola Sala 
Alessandro Scarlatti 
Domenico Scarlatti 
Giuseppe Scarlatti 
Pietro Filippo Scarlatti 
Benedikt Schack 
Bogusław Schaeffer 
Pierre Schaeffer 
R. Murray Schafer 
Philipp Scharwenka 
Xaver Scharwenka 
Peter Schat 
Johann Baptist Schenk 
Armin Schibler 
Peter Schickele 
Max von Schillings 
Louis Schindelmeisser 
Heinrich Kaspar Schmid 
Ludwig Schmidseder 
Franz Schmidt 
Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt 
Friedrich Schneider 
Alfred Schnittke 
Johann Schobert 
Othmar Schoeck 
Arnold Schoenberg 
Henry Schoenfeld 
Bernhard Scholz 
Ruth Schönthal 
Franz Schreker 
Friedrich Schröder 
Karl Schröder II 
Hermann Schroeder 
Franz Schubert 
Joseph Schubert 
Ludwig Schuberth (composer) 
Erwin Schulhoff 
Gunther Schuller 
Andrew Schultz 
Norbert Schultze 
Johann Abraham Peter Schulz 
Heinrich Schulz-Beuthen 
William Schuman 
Robert Schumann 
Walter Schumann
S cont.
Georg Caspar Schürmann 
Joseph Schuster (composer) 
Meinrad Schütter 
Heinrich Schütz 
Kurt Schwaen 
Anton Schweitzer 
Kurt Schwertsik 
Ludvig Schytte 
Salvatore Sciarrino 
Antonio Scontrino 
Cyril Scott 
Tom Scott (composer) 
Roger Scruton 
Peter Sculthorpe 
Humphrey Searle 
Simon Sechter 
Sholom Secunda 
Seedo 
Mátyás Seiber 
Bernhard Sekles 
Alexander Serov 
Valentina Serova (composer) 
Gaston Serpette 
Emilio Serrano y Ruiz 
José Serrano (composer) 
Paolo Serrao 
Roger Sessions 
Déodat de Séverac 
John Laurence Seymour 
Marielli Sfakianaki 
Bertram Shapleigh 
Martin Shaw (composer) 
Thomas Shaw (composer) 
Rodion Shchedrin 
Vladimir Shcherbachov 
Vissarion Shebalin 
Harry Rowe Shelley 
Bright Sheng 
Charles Shere 
William Shield 
Alice Shields 
Shirley Thompson (composer) 
Dmitri Shostakovich 
Jean Sibelius 
Nikolai Sidelnikov 
Wilhelm Dieter Siebert 
Elie Siegmeister 
Roberto Sierra 
Albert Siklós 
Tomasz Sikorski 
Francisco Manuel da Silva 
Sheila Silver 
Adam Silverman 
James Simon (composer) 
Christian Sinding 
Alvin Singleton 
Giuseppe Sinopoli 
Larry Sitsky 
Charles Sanford Skilton 
František Škroup 
František Zdeněk Skuherský 
Sergei Slonimsky 
Antonio Smareglia 
Henry Smart 
Bedřich Smetana 
Dmitry Smirnov (composer) 
Leo Smit (American composer)
S cont.
Reginald Smith Brindle 
David Stanley Smith 
Hale Smith 
John Christopher Smith 
Julia Smith (composer) 
Martin Smolka 
Ethel Smyth 
Eduard Sobolewski 
Ragnar Søderlind 
August Söderman 
Cesare Sodero 
Mikhail Sokolovsky (composer) 
Temistocle Solera 
Jean-Pierre Solié 
Carlo Evasio Soliva 
Edward Solomon 
Harry Somers 
Hans Sommer (composer) 
Sophie Gail 
Fernando Sor 
Alfred Sormann 
Pablo Sorozábal 
John Philip Sousa 
Alexander Spendiaryan 
Alessandro Speranza 
Louis Spohr 
Gaspare Spontini 
Sigmund Theophil Staden 
Giuseppe Staffa 
Manfred Stahnke 
Carl Stamitz 
Charles Villiers Stanford 
John Stanley (composer) 
Robert Starer 
Robert Steadman 
Agostino Steffani 
Walter Steffens (composer) 
Carl David Stegmann 
Daniel Steibelt 
Leon Stein 
Max Steiner 
Carlos Stella 
Carl Stenborg 
Wilhelm Stenhammar 
Rudi Stephan 
George Stephănescu 
Roger Steptoe 
Erich Walter Sternberg 
R. J. S. Stevens 
John Stevenson (composer) 
Humphrey John Stewart 
Fritz Stiedry 
Robert Still 
William Grant Still 
Karlheinz Stockhausen 
Petar Stojanović 
Richard Stoker 
Eric Stokes 
Robert Stolz 
Gottfried Heinrich Stölzel 
Stephen Storace 
Alessandro Stradella 
Robert Strassburg 
Oscar Straus (composer) 
Johann Strauss II 
Johann Strauss III
Richard Strauss 
Igor Stravinsky 
Armands Strazds 
Heinrich Strecker 
Piero Strozzi (composer) 
Gustav Strube 
Jean-Baptiste Stuck 
Igor Štuhec 
Eugen Suchoň 
Norman Charles Suckling 
Stjepan Šulek 
Arthur Sullivan 
Timothy Sullivan (composer) 
Franz von Suppé 
Carlos Surinach 
Conrad Susa 
Franz Xaver Süssmayr 
Heinrich Sutermeister 
Margaret Sutherland 
Georgy Sviridov 
Freda Swain 
Donald Swann 
Giles Swayne 
Richard Swift (composer) 
Gloria Wilson Swisher 
Jay Sydeman 
Béla Szabados (composer) 
Ferenc Szabó 
Erzsébet Szőnyi 
Albert Szirmai 
Karol Szymanowski
T
Giovanni Tadolini 
Thomas Täglichsbeck 
Germaine Tailleferre 
Otar Taktakishvili 
Josef Tal 
Robert Talbot (conductor) 
Louise Talma 
Eino Tamberg 
David Tamkin 
Alexander Taneyev 
Sergei Taneyev 
Alexandre Tansman 
Angelo Tarchi 
Mikael Tariverdiev 
Vladimir Tarnopolsky 
Phyllis Tate 
Wilhelm Taubert 
Eduard Tauwitz 
John Tavener 
Clifford Taylor (composer) 
Deems Taylor 
Raynor Taylor 
Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky 
Nikolai Tcherepnin 
Georg Philipp Telemann 
Oscar Ferdinand Telgmann 
Jiří Teml 
Domènech Terradellas 
Claude Terrasse 
Avet Terterian 
Dimitri Terzakis 
Flavio Testi 
Sigismond Thalberg 
Johann Theile 
Mikis Theodorakis 
Maurice Thiriet
T cont.
Rose Thisse-Derouette 
Ambroise Thomas 
Arthur Goring Thomas 
John Rogers Thomas 
Mansel Thomas 
Francis Thomé 
Olav Anton Thommessen 
Randall Thompson 
John Thomson (composer) 
Virgil Thomson 
Francis Thorne 
John Thow 
Ludwig Thuille 
Armen Tigranian 
Ivo Tijardović 
Edgar Tinel 
Michael Tippett 
Boris Tishchenko 
Alexey Nikolayevich Titov 
Zlata Tkach 
Ernst Toch 
Camillo Togni 
Václav Tomášek 
Henri Tomasi 
Vincenzo Tommasini 
Michael Torke 
Veljo Tormis 
Tomás de Torrejón y Velasco 
Enrico Toselli 
Giuseppe Felice Tosi 
Charles Tournemire 
Donald Tovey 
Douglas Townsend 
Antonio Tozzi 
Tommaso Traetta 
Cornel Trăilescu 
Peter Tranchell 
Joan Trimble 
Lester Trimble 
Giacomo Tritto 
Václav Trojan 
Karmella Tsepkolenko 
Sulkhan Tsintsadze 
Akihiro Tsukiyama 
Eduard Tubin 
Serafim Tulikov 
Joaquín Turina 
Mark-Anthony Turnage 
Robert Turner (composer) 
Geirr Tveitt 
Agnes Tyrrell
U
Carolina Uccelli 
Marco Uccellini 
Martin Andreas Udbye 
Alfred Uhl 
Ludmila Ulehla 
Viktor Ullmann 
Michael Umlauf 
Emilio Usiglio 
Francesco Uttini
V
Nicola Vaccai 
Fabio Vacchi 
Pierre Vachon 
Vincenzo Valente 
Giovanni Valentini (classical composer) 
Giuseppe Valentini 
Jean Vallerand
V cont.
Manuel Valls (composer) 
Joaquín Valverde Sanjuán 
Joaquín Valverde Durán 
Janika Vandervelde 
Johann Baptist Vanhal 
Edgard Varèse 
Louis Varney 
Léon Vasseur 
Sergei Vasilenko 
Ralph Vaughan Williams 
Orazio Vecchi 
Alexander Veprik 
Francesco Maria Veracini 
Mykhailo Verbytsky 
Giuseppe Verdi 
Sándor Veress 
John Verrall 
Alexey Verstovsky 
Luigi Vespoli 
Johann Vesque von Püttlingen 
Pauline Viardot 
Ernesto Viceconte 
User:InterXection/Lindsay Vickery 
Lindsay Vickery 
Gerard Victory 
Joseph Vidal (composer) 
Paul Vidal 
Johann Gottfried Vierling 
Anatol Vieru 
Baron Boris Vietinghoff-Scheel 
Salvatore Viganò 
Ricardo Villa (composer) 
Heitor Villa-Lobos 
Henriette Adélaïde Villard Beaumesnil 
Gaspar Villate 
John Vincent (composer) 
Leonardo Vinci 
Virginia Gabriel 
Berthe di Vito-Delvaux 
Franco Vittadini 
Ignaz Vitzthumb 
Antonio Vivaldi 
Amadeo Vives 
Giovanni Buonaventura Viviani 
Claude Vivier 
Roman Vlad 
Vladimir Vlasov 
Johann Vogel (composer) 
Georg Joseph Vogler 
Max Vogrich 
Hans Vogt (composer) 
Andy Vores 
Sláva Vorlová 
Zbyněk Vostřák 
Alexander Vustin
Johan Wagenaar 
Georg Christoph Wagenseil 
Josef Wagner (composer) 
Richard Wagner 
Siegfried Wagner 
Rudolf Wagner-Régeny 
Stewart Wallace 
William Vincent Wallace 
Robert Ward (composer) 
Raymond Warren 
Roger Waters
Gabriel von Wayditch 
Samuel Webbe 
Bedřich Diviš Weber 
Carl Maria von Weber 
Joseph Weigl 
Karl Weigl 
Kurt Weill 
Jaromír Weinberger 
Felix Weingartner 
Karel Weis 
Hugo Weisgall 
Dan Welcher 
John Weldon (musician) 
Egon Wellesz 
Thomas Welsh (composer) 
Leopold Wenzel 
Felix Werder 
Martin Wesley-Smith 
Peter Westergaard 
Niccolò van Westerhout 
Richard Wetz 
Christoph Ernst Friedrich Weyse 
Clarence Cameron White 
John White (composer) 
Gillian Whitehead 
George Whiting 
Charles-Marie Widor 
Jean Wiener 
Johan Wikmanson 
Inger Wikström 
Alec Wilder 
Raymond Wilding-White 
Healey Willan 
Grace Williams 
Malcolm Williamson 
Charles Wilson (composer)
W cont.
James Wilson (composer) 
Thomas Wilson (composer) 
Gerhard Wimberger 
Herbert Windt 
Peter Winter 
Dag Wirén 
Peter Wishart (composer) 
Friedrich Witt 
Erling Wold 
Hugo Wolf 
Ermanno Wolf-Ferrari 
Albert Wolff (conductor) 
Hellmuth Christian Wolff 
Max Wolff (composer) 
Joseph Wölfl 
Stefan Wolpe 
Charles Wood (composer) 
Joseph R. Wood 
Julia Woolf 
Felix Woyrsch 
Pavel Wranitzky 
Richard Wüerst 
Caroline Wuiet 
Sinta Wullur 
Charles Wuorinen 
Robert Wykes 
David Wynne 
Ivan Wyschnegradsky
X
Spyridon Xyndas
Kosaku Yamada 
James Yannatos 
Christopher Yavelow 
Boris Yoffe 
Alexander Yossifov 
Mikhail Youdin 
Webster A. Young
Your Mam
Eugène Ysaÿe 
Isang Yun
Jenő Zádor 
Mario Zafred 
Ivan Zajc 
Alfred Zamara 
Riccardo Zandonai 
Marģeris Zariņš 
Ruth Zechlin 
Erich Zeisl 
Władysław Żeleński (musician) 
Carl Zeller 
Alexander von Zemlinsky 
Hans Zender 
Jakob Zeugheer 
Valery Zhelobinsky 
Gaziza Zhubanova 
Otakar Zich 
Géza Zichy 
Karl Michael Ziehrer 
Winfried Zillig 
Efrem Zimbalist 
Bernd Alois Zimmermann 
Pierre-Joseph-Guillaume Zimmermann 
Udo Zimmermann 
Niccolò Antonio Zingarelli 
Heinrich Zöllner 
Vasily Zolotarev 
Francesco Zoppis 
Nikolla Zoraqi 
Mana Zucca 
Manuel de Zumaya 
Johann Rudolf Zumsteeg 
Josef Leopold Zvonař 
Otto Zykan

To name a few.


----------



## Weston

Who the heck is G cont.?


----------



## Yoshi

Flight of the bumblebee - Korsakov

I could live without hearing that ever again. Also, it's just plain annoying when someone finds out I play piano and the first thing they ask is: "Can you play the flight of the bumblebee?" NO! And I never will!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

To comment on Long post by Argus.... Glazunov isn't there he never wrote an opera HAhaha!


----------



## Aramis

Huilunsoittaja said:


> To comment on Long post by Argus.... Glazunov isn't there he never wrote an opera HAhaha!


HAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAAAHAHH

GLAZUNOV NEVER WROTE AN OPERA!

AHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAH

OCH, MERCY

AHAHAHHAHAHAAHAAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHA

YOU GET IT? GLAZUNOV HAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHA NEVER! NEVER, AN... HAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHA... OPERA!

HAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHaAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHA


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Aramis said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHaAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHA


Mine was an evil laugh.


----------



## Aramis

> Mine was an evil laugh.


Was it a gold mine?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Aramis said:


> Was it a gold mine?


You like opera? I like mostly the orchestral parts, not so much the singing.

Although you can laugh at Glazunov for not writing an opera, you can't laugh at him for writing a _bad_ opera.


----------



## JoeGreen

Argus said:


> opera
> opera
> opera
> opera
> opera
> opera
> opera​


 Lame
Lame
Lame
Lame
Lame
Lame
Lame


----------



## Argus

JoeGreen said:


> Lame
> Lame
> Lame
> Lame
> Lame
> Lame
> Lame


I agree, opera is very 'lame'. However, I'd use stronger words than 'lame' to describe it. Something like 'a big barrel of musical toss' sounds better.


----------



## Saturnus

@Argus: A generalization on such a vast amount of music can't be other than stupid and only makes you look very naïve. 
Also, I'm ready to bet my left arm that you haven't listened to all the composers you listed.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I dont consider opera purely agenre of music anyway: gesamtkunst.

Someone said: Puccini wrote brilliant operas but awful music - so i really dont think its fair to compare.


----------



## Saturnus

If he's referring to the music of Puccini, this someone had no idea of what he was saying or was heavily drunk / drugged.


----------



## Argus

Saturnus said:


> @Argus: A generalization on such a vast amount of music can't be other than stupid and only makes you look very naïve.
> Also, I'm ready to bet my left arm that you haven't listened to all the composers you listed.


Alright. So my opinion is wrong. I should force myself to listen to opera even though I can't stand it. I'll just stop listening to all that ocean of music I do enjoy and instead focus on a single format that I find despicable. Thanks for the advice.

Here's a couple of questions for you.

What are your favourite rap and/or heavy metal albums?

If you try a rogan josh, a vindaloo and a korma and hate all of them, would you continue exploring Indian food or move onto another cuisine?


----------



## Aramis

> If he's referring to the music of Puccini, this someone had no idea of what he was saying or was heavily drunk / drugged.


This someone was Shostakovich.


----------



## Saturnus

Hey, I never said you had to listen to it. I simply said that if you wanted to make the generalizations you do you had to.

If I would hate those three dishes I wouldn't declare that all Indian food is disgusting and talk specially about how I hate all Indian food in general, and then, list hundreds of dishes I've never tasted and declare them disgusting.

It's simply stupid to blame your dislike of the opera music you've heard so far on _the form_... It's like hating all muffins because you've heard there are blueberry muffins and you really hate blueberries.

ps. My favorite metal albums are Mysteriis dom Sathanas and Nightfall in Middle-Earth


----------



## Saturnus

Aramis said:


> This someone was Shostakovich.


Oh, so he was a biased colleague/competitor, I forgot to mention that one  
Shostakovich really doesn't afford to say something like that.


----------



## Argus

Saturnus said:


> Hey, I never said you had to listen to it. I simply said that if you wanted to make the generalizations you do you had to.
> 
> If I would hate those three dishes I wouldn't declare that all Indian food is disgusting and talk specially about how I hate all Indian food in general, and then, list hundreds of dishes I've never tasted and declare them disgusting.
> 
> It's simply stupid to blame your dislike of the opera music you've heard so far on _the form_... It's like hating all muffins because you've heard there are blueberry muffins and you really hate blueberries.
> 
> ps. My favorite metal albums are Mysteriis dom Sathanas and Nightfall in Middle-Earth


It's simple. All opera I have heard so far has been mainly rubbish with some interjections of decent music. These tend to be the instrumental sections.

I'll say what I have said before and will have to say again:

Saying a piece of music is rubbish or crap or any other other derogatory term equates to saying 'I don't like this music. Conversely, praising a work just means 'I like this music'. That is all.

Similarly, I think those two metal albums you named are rubbish. Therefore, your taste in metal is rubbish. All this means is that I have different tastes than you. That is all.

With that in mind, your muffin analogy doesn't make any sense. I do like some opera (if it can be called that) like Partch's Revelation in the Courthouse Park and Delusion of the Fury, but for everyone one I like there are about a thousand I detest. It's more like eating dirt in the hope I stumble upon a truffle in the soil.

Anyway, I generally prefer absolute music over programme music. Abstract over corporeal. Music that holds no allusions to meaning outside of its actualities. Music for musics sake.

I've not even mentioned the extra-musical reasons I dislike opera.


----------



## Saturnus

You're telling nobody anything with your post, it's all very obvious. And your original post is still stupid and not relevant to the thread, because it cant be that all these operas "have so saturated your world in some way to the extent that you never ever want to hear them again", instead you've hijacked this thread to pour out your pretentious rant.



> Anyway, I generally prefer absolute music over programme music. Abstract over corporeal. Music that holds no allusions to meaning outside of its actualities. Music for musics sake.


This is not only pretentious and superficial but also just plain wrong. When you're listening to music you can never know whether it's truly programmatic or absolute. What stops a composer from composing program music but calling it abstract and vice versa? There is nothing really, because music is just music, and how the composer says he wrote it or how you should listen to it doesn't change the notes on the paper.... 
Maybe does Boulez use the adventures of the Brothers Grim to help him compose, who knows, and who cares?


----------



## Argus

Saturnus said:


> You're telling nobody anything with your post, it's all very obvious. And your original post is still stupid and not relevant to the thread, because it cant be that all these operas "have so saturated your world in some way to the extent that you never ever want to hear them again", instead you've hijacked this thread to pour out your pretentious rant.
> 
> This is not only pretentious and superficial but also just plain wrong. When you're listening to music you can never know whether it's truly programmatic or absolute. What stops a composer from composing program music but calling it abstract and vice versa? There is nothing really, because music is just music, and how the composer says he wrote it or how you should listen to it doesn't change the notes on the paper....
> Maybe does Boulez use the adventures of the Brothers Grim to help him compose, who knows, and who cares?


The title of the thread was 'Art music you never want to hear again'. I don't want to hear opera again. Pretty simple. Plus, Radio 3 would be a lot better if it didn't play operas. It's not hijacking when what I brought up was relevant to the topic.

I agree with your second paragraph to some extent. I would go as far to say that there is only absolute/abstract music. Therefore, I generally prefer composers who accept this ethos and find their work more enjoyable. The moment words and images enter into the equation the art moves from just music to include drama, poetry etc. All music (ie. sounds) is by nature abstract and can only become programmatic or relate to human emotion via universal accepted meaning applied to each element. In music theory terms ie. a Neapolitan chord moving to a dominant chord means 'to run or jog', or in scientific terms, a collection of tones mades up from frequencies of 106.6, 133.33 and 160 Hz moving to a bunch of tones of 150, 187.5 and 225 Hz means 'to run or jog'. Then music becomes more than sound and has turned into a language.

You may say that previous post is obvious, but it's amazing how many people here vehemently disagree with the idea that music has no concrete qualities beyond it's measurable realities.

P.S. Boulez is rubbish. I'll add him to the list of 'art' music I never want to hear again.


----------



## Roberto

*reply to Argus*



Argus said:


> You may say that previous post is obvious, but it's amazing how many people here vehemently disagree with the idea that music has no concrete qualities beyond it's measurable realities.


Argus - what do you mean by concrete qualities? Do you not accept the notion that musical phrases correspond to emotions? And that pieces of music therefore express emotions? that music is some kind of language of the soul or whatever (though clearly not of the absurdity of your 'run/jog' analogy)?


----------



## EarthBoundRules

Tchaikovsky's _5th Symphony_. I'm sorry, but after the first listening that piece gets incredibly annoying. It doesn't help that I've heard it at least half a dozen times.


----------



## brianwalker

Webernite said:


> Toccata and Fugue. It may not even be by Bach, and even if it is, it's an immature work.


What about the Fugue part of the Toccata and Fugue?


----------



## redrobin

Maybe it's me, but a lot of 20th century music gets under my skin. Some of it is too abrasive. Polytonality grates on me like nothing else. Schoenberg's and Berg's late stuff, Bartok's string quartets, a lot of Ives' music, some stuff by John Adams, etc. won't get to a desert island with me. Sorry.


----------



## science

I cannot think of a single work that I wouldn't like to hear again at some point in my hopefully long life.


----------



## DeepR

science said:


> I cannot think of a single work that I wouldn't like to hear again at some point in my hopefully long life.


Well, you have to make choices. "Music is enough for a lifetime, but a lifetime is not enough for music."


----------



## Roberto

I would include:

Beethoven's 9th; his Pathetique sonata; the Hammerklavier; the Grosse Fuge
Wagner: the wedding march in Lohengrin; the overture to the Meistersinger; the ride of the Valkyries (that's for starters);
Mozart: everything sung by Don Ottavio in Don Giovanni;


----------



## Roger Knox

Argus said:


> Michel van der Aa
> Evald Aav
> ..........
> ..........
> _(RK: the list of composers continues, on and on, ad nauseam ............................)_
> ..........
> ..........
> Josef Leopold Zvonař
> Otto Zykan
> 
> To name a few.


The quoted post is from Dec. 13, 2010 on a thread titled *Art Music that you never want to hear again.* Imagine keeping such a long list of composers, never to be heard again. Not listening to music is hard work!


----------



## Barbebleu

I thought this was a new thread and that someone had it in for ArtMusic!:lol:


----------



## Bulldog

science said:


> I cannot think of a single work that I wouldn't like to hear again at some point in my hopefully long life.


I can:

Hanson's 2nd symphony
Tchaikovsky's 6th symphony 
Tchaikovsky's concertos
Pachabel's Canon and Fugue
Mendelssohn's Octet
Rzewski's "The People wii never be defeated".
Grieg's Lyric Pieces


----------



## Xisten267

science said:


> I cannot think of a single work that I wouldn't like to hear again at some point in my hopefully long life.


Same here. I feel no need to keep away from any art music, overplayed or not.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Barbebleu said:


> I thought this was a new thread and that someone had it in for ArtMusic!:lol:


I as well, :lol: .


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Bulldog said:


> I can:
> 
> Hanson's 2nd symphony
> Tchaikovsky's 6th symphony
> Tchaikovsky's concertos
> Pachabel's Canon and Fugue
> Mendelssohn's Octet
> Rzewski's "The People wii never be defeated".
> Grieg's Lyric Pieces


Wow we have similar (dis)tastes


----------



## Roger Knox

Barbebleu said:


> I thought this was a new thread and that someone had it in for ArtMusic!:lol:


I wonder if Argus is keeping the list up to date.


----------



## Ingélou

Dvorak: Humoresque 

Benjamin Britten - Simple Symphony

Robert Schumann - The Merry Peasant.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I'd never have liked any of these pieces anyway but being made to play them in schools orchestras or violin classes really put the boot in. 

They're jaunty full-of-themselves pieces that remind me of Noddy singing over his cornflakes. Grrr!


----------



## science

Bulldog said:


> I can:
> 
> Hanson's 2nd symphony
> Tchaikovsky's 6th symphony
> Tchaikovsky's concertos
> Pachabel's Canon and Fugue
> Mendelssohn's Octet
> Rzewski's "The People wii never be defeated".
> Grieg's Lyric Pieces


The only thing you've accomplished here is made it easy for me to put together the playlist if you ever have the misfortune of visiting me.


----------



## mmsbls

Allerius said:


> Same here. I feel no need to keep away from any art music, overplayed or not.


I will third this sentiment. I looked at all the works named in this thread, and I would love to hear the vast majority again and again.

Some music I have never liked, and some of those works I likely won't listen to again due to time limitations. I have never found myself disliking a work because of overexposure. The works I hear the most are generally works I like the most.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Anything by Enaudi or Gorecki


----------



## joen_cph

Dorsetmike said:


> Anything by Enaudi or Gorecki


But Gorecki is much more diverse than you think. Choral works often pure beauty, for example, and in a lyrical sense.


----------



## consuono

I think there are some things that are overplayed, but I can't think of anything that I just would not ever want to hear again. Even a lot of modern music, which isn't my cup of tea overall, might reward another listen in some way to try to understand what's going on, if nothing else.


----------



## Gargamel

*Your pet peeves: Works you never want to hear again*

Here are mine:

*Ned Rorem: Violin Concerto*
From a composer of such a stunning and tasteful piano concerto, I don't get how you can put out a work like this. Usually when a melody gets stuck in your head, it's a good thing, but in Rorem's violin concerto, after being made to hear the same melody ad nauseam across all of its movements, you just want to but can't get it out of your head. I have anxiety trouble and I don't need this! Less isn't always more. The merit of Philip Glass' minimalist style is that when you hear a melody repeated endlessly, you eventually begin to hear another thing, and that can be appealing. But there's fewer things appealing about Rorem's Violin concerto. Think about how Elliott Carter, a composer so often maligned by Rorem, manages to deploy litteral repetition of the same melody a thousand times in a work like "Symphony: sum fluxae pretium spei" and get away with it, and the second and third movements of Carter's are basically just exact repetitions of the first movement (albeit with different times).

*Samuel Barber: Violin Concerto*
Yes, you know this one, whether you want or not. It's that wistful, faux-emotional complacency which the composer must have felt when he gave issue to his theme. And there's no build-up to it; you're just supposed to admire it like some cliché and be moved. And you can't HUM it because that would leave a bad taste in your mouth. Actually the work would be much better _without_ that theme, since the last two movements are actually quite decent.

*Miklós Rózsa: Violin Concerto*
The great composer of Ben Hur, he felt so proud to invent that theme which opens the violin concerto that he didn't bother coming up with any other ideas for the first movement. He subjects the theme to all sorts of transformations and with virtuosity which couldn't have been done much better by Bartok -- only, Bartok's Violin concertos are full of surprises.

*Paul Dukas: Symphony in C*
There's nothing really offensive about this one. It's kinda a very catchy work, and _exciting_. It's not just as catchy and exciting as many, many others. A bit more originality and this could have been one of those works.

*David Diamond: Concerto for String Quartet*
I haven't had the patience to re-evaluate most of David Diamond's work, and this work encourages me even less to do so. The first movement constitutes an utterly undanceable bassocontinuo, with seeminly only two ideas: playing triplets, and not playing triples. (Not even hemiolas?) Something a 6-year old Hindemith might have thought up. But the real stinker is yet to come: the final movement. Nothing wrong with the theme itself, but when something is digested and redigested, it begins to stink. This is the work I least in the world want to hear again. I dare you listen to this even once. *Barf*.

*Dimitri Shostakovitch: Symphony 7 "Leningrad"*
I'm tempted to enumerate some redeeming qualities that this symphony has. However, none of them make up for the dumbed-down and stalinistic "Bolero" version which constitutes the 2nd movement, or the "Mr. Bean movie" of the 3rd movement, or the fact that the thing he has in the 4th movement is done better by the same composer in his late-period symphonies. The 2nd movement is truly one of the most odious musical experiences I've ever had.

*Maurice Ravel: Bolero*
You know what, I'm probably just too stupid to get it. (It's kind of an étude I presume.) But after 15 years of Schoenberg, Berg and Boulez, it seems _illogical_ to now listen to it. I'd feel my lifetime running short. For something with a similar impact I'd rather recommend: Rodriguez' Aranjuez Concerto.

*Sergei Prokofiev: Violin Sonata No. 2*
The harmony is quite alluring, reminiscent of Faure and Zemlinsky. Only, could we hear it without that whining noise in the top? The violinists making the "ahegao" face while playing it indicate that there's very much emotion in the piece.

*Aaron Copland: Appallachian Spring*
It's not consistently as bad as people make it to be. I even like the second movement very much. But unless you're specificly looking for an american travel guide with a pastiche of canyons, rodeos and Manhattan, it's a tad illiterate, isn't it? It's basically unsingable, contrary to Gershwin, and un-addictive, contrary to Stravinsky -- so no danger of ODing over it.

*Leonard Bernstein: Symphony No. 2*
Both symphonies no. 1 and 3 are awesome and clever, why does this one have to be so underwhelming. I want to like it. I want to know why it's great. But I'm not in a hurry to listen to it again.

*Carl Nielsen: Symphony No. 4*
Nielsen made a huge splash with his Symphony No. 2, "The Four Temperaments". His next symphony, No. 3 - "Sinfonia Espansiva" was also built on level terrain. By the fourth symphony, Nielsen was in danger of becoming a parody of himself - that farcical melodic spazz on altering strings (similar to what you got in the Flute concerto), those annoying grace notes. Fortunately he somewhat rectified this in his Fifth symphony.

*Piotr Tchaikovsky - Symphony 2*
Even when I was just a kid, and I had my entire life ahead to worship Tchaikovsky's music, this was always the one symphony I couldn't get any kicks from. Maybe you have to be russian to understand the aesthetic?

Let's hear all of yours' favorite works to pick on !


----------



## Heck148

Appalachian Spring, Nielsen sym #4, Tchaik Sym #2, Shostakovich Sym #7 are some of my favorite works - both to perform, and to listen to....I'll even give "Bolero" an occasional spin...
Now - Tchaik 4,5, Rach sym #2?? No thanx...


----------



## arpeggio

The hills are alive with the sound of mucus.


----------



## MusicaDeiDonum

Yoshi said:


> Flight of the bumblebee - Korsakov
> 
> I could live without hearing that ever again. Also, it's just plain annoying when someone finds out I play piano and the first thing they ask is: "Can you play the flight of the bumblebee?" NO! And I never will!


2nd this over and over again.

I find OP's entries -- excepting Fur Elise -- all quite tolerable. Fur Elise is more tolerable if it is played very fast, sounding more like Sonata 17 'Tempest' mvm. 3.

My entry is the Appassionata sonata. I find it very irritating especially the first movement. It is, to me, the ugly duckling of Beethoven's sonatas.


----------



## mark07

wow! what a big list of composer name.


----------



## Enthusiast

Gargamel said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> *Ned Rorem: Violin Concerto*
> From a composer of such a stunning and tasteful piano concerto, I don't get how you can put out a work like this. Usually when a melody gets stuck in your head, it's a good thing, but in Rorem's violin concerto, after being made to hear the same melody ad nauseam across all of its movements, you just want to but can't get it out of your head. I have anxiety trouble and I don't need this! Less isn't always more. The merit of Philip Glass' minimalist style is that when you hear a melody repeated endlessly, you eventually begin to hear another thing, and that can be appealing. But there's fewer things appealing about Rorem's Violin concerto. Think about how Elliott Carter, a composer so often maligned by Rorem, manages to deploy litteral repetition of the same melody a thousand times in a work like "Symphony: sum fluxae pretium spei" and get away with it, and the second and third movements of Carter's are basically just exact repetitions of the first movement (albeit with different times).
> 
> *Samuel Barber: Violin Concerto*
> Yes, you know this one, whether you want or not. It's that wistful, faux-emotional complacency which the composer must have felt when he gave issue to his theme. And there's no build-up to it; you're just supposed to admire it like some cliché and be moved. And you can't HUM it because that would leave a bad taste in your mouth. Actually the work would be much better _without_ that theme, since the last two movements are actually quite decent.
> 
> *Miklós Rózsa: Violin Concerto*
> The great composer of Ben Hur, he felt so proud to invent that theme which opens the violin concerto that he didn't bother coming up with any other ideas for the first movement. He subjects the theme to all sorts of transformations and with virtuosity which couldn't have been done much better by Bartok -- only, Bartok's Violin concertos are full of surprises.
> 
> *Paul Dukas: Symphony in C*
> There's nothing really offensive about this one. It's kinda a very catchy work, and _exciting_. It's not just as catchy and exciting as many, many others. A bit more originality and this could have been one of those works.
> 
> *David Diamond: Concerto for String Quartet*
> I haven't had the patience to re-evaluate most of David Diamond's work, and this work encourages me even less to do so. The first movement constitutes an utterly undanceable bassocontinuo, with seeminly only two ideas: playing triplets, and not playing triples. (Not even hemiolas?) Something a 6-year old Hindemith might have thought up. But the real stinker is yet to come: the final movement. Nothing wrong with the theme itself, but when something is digested and redigested, it begins to stink. This is the work I least in the world want to hear again. I dare you listen to this even once. *Barf*.
> 
> *Dimitri Shostakovitch: Symphony 7 "Leningrad"*
> I'm tempted to enumerate some redeeming qualities that this symphony has. However, none of them make up for the dumbed-down and stalinistic "Bolero" version which constitutes the 2nd movement, or the "Mr. Bean movie" of the 3rd movement, or the fact that the thing he has in the 4th movement is done better by the same composer in his late-period symphonies. The 2nd movement is truly one of the most odious musical experiences I've ever had.
> 
> *Maurice Ravel: Bolero*
> You know what, I'm probably just too stupid to get it. (It's kind of an étude I presume.) But after 15 years of Schoenberg, Berg and Boulez, it seems _illogical_ to now listen to it. I'd feel my lifetime running short. For something with a similar impact I'd rather recommend: Rodriguez' Aranjuez Concerto.
> 
> *Sergei Prokofiev: Violin Sonata No. 2*
> The harmony is quite alluring, reminiscent of Faure and Zemlinsky. Only, could we hear it without that whining noise in the top? The violinists making the "ahegao" face while playing it indicate that there's very much emotion in the piece.
> 
> *Aaron Copland: Appallachian Spring*
> It's not consistently as bad as people make it to be. I even like the second movement very much. But unless you're specificly looking for an american travel guide with a pastiche of canyons, rodeos and Manhattan, it's a tad illiterate, isn't it? It's basically unsingable, contrary to Gershwin, and un-addictive, contrary to Stravinsky -- so no danger of ODing over it.
> 
> *Leonard Bernstein: Symphony No. 2*
> Both symphonies no. 1 and 3 are awesome and clever, why does this one have to be so underwhelming. I want to like it. I want to know why it's great. But I'm not in a hurry to listen to it again.
> 
> *Carl Nielsen: Symphony No. 4*
> Nielsen made a huge splash with his Symphony No. 2, "The Four Temperaments". His next symphony, No. 3 - "Sinfonia Espansiva" was also built on level terrain. By the fourth symphony, Nielsen was in danger of becoming a parody of himself - that farcical melodic spazz on altering strings (similar to what you got in the Flute concerto), those annoying grace notes. Fortunately he somewhat rectified this in his Fifth symphony.
> 
> *Piotr Tchaikovsky - Symphony 2*
> Even when I was just a kid, and I had my entire life ahead to worship Tchaikovsky's music, this was always the one symphony I couldn't get any kicks from. Maybe you have to be russian to understand the aesthetic?
> 
> Let's hear all of yours' favorite works to pick on !


Well, they're your ears so I get you get to choose what you listen to. But when someone gives detail about what they don't like in a piece, I always wonder how they would respond to all the positives that could be listed for the same pieces? That's the problem with giving small details or technical points to explain why a piece is no good: a proper analysis would look at all the claims to greatness as well and even if it ends saying "but it is not for me because I get irritated by x and y".


----------



## Kreisler jr

I'd hardly ever put on für elise or the Leningrad symphony deliberately. But I am quite sure that if for some reason I could not listen to any classical music for a few months I would be glad to listen even to Gounods Ave Maria. I remember that about 25 years ago I had been travelling for several weeks without access to any music, certainly not classical and then I was riding in someone''s car and a bit of the Prague symphony played on the car radio. I was almost moved to tears.


----------



## Bwv 1080

I would be happy to never hear the term 'art music' again


----------



## Animal the Drummer

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Enthusiast

Bwv 1080 said:


> I would be happy to never hear the term 'art music' again


I know what you mean (I think) but am not sure what alternatives we have. What do you prefer?


----------



## mmsbls

Enthusiast said:


> I know what you mean (I think) but am not sure what alternatives we have. What do you prefer?


We had a discussion on that question a while back. I don't think any alternative to classical music was popular. Art Music was the best attempt.


----------



## Art Rock

By any logic Art Rock should fall under Art Music. That's confusing on so many levels though.....


----------



## fbjim

"classical music" is fine. I don't see why the term had issues in the first place, besides not being literally correct.


----------



## Gargamel

Enthusiast said:


> Well, they're your ears so I get you get to choose what you listen to. But when someone gives detail about what they don't like in a piece, I always wonder how they would respond to all the positives that could be listed for the same pieces? That's the problem with giving small details or technical points to explain why a piece is no good: a proper analysis would look at all the claims to greatness as well and even if it ends saying "but it is not for me because I get irritated by x and y".


It's not a 'a proper analysis' or investigation. It's just for sport.


----------



## Merl

I'm with the OP. That group of works are the 'Alright Now', 'Smoke on the Water' and 'Sweet Child of Mine' of classical music.


----------



## Chilham

Le Sacre du Printemps.

I've listened to it countless times. All of the versions on the 100th Anniversary release. Yeah, yeah, I know, none should be on anyone's reference list. 

I listened to it again yesterday - both Salonen and Ozawa - and found it as painful as ever.

I'll listen to it again. Maybe one day, it'll 'click' with me.


----------



## Roger Knox

Argus said:


> Michel van der Aa
> Evald Aav
> Natale Abbadia
> Antonio Maria Abbatini
> Johann Christian Ludwig Abeille
> Johann Joseph Abert
> Lora Aborn
> Girolamo Abos
> Paul Abraham
> Alexander Abramsky
> ...
> [RK: etc. _ad nauseam_]
> ...
> To name a few.


Are you finished?


----------



## Chilham

Chilham said:


> Le Sacre du Printemps.
> 
> I've listened to it countless times. All of the versions on the 100th Anniversary release. Yeah, yeah, I know, none should be on anyone's reference list.
> 
> I listened to it again yesterday - both Salonen and Ozawa - and found it as painful as ever.
> 
> I'll listen to it again. Maybe one day, it'll 'click' with me.


.... and then I listened to this:









And it fell into place. It, "Clicked", including the original instrumental versions.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I have forgotten...


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I have forgotten...


Er, ... what?


----------



## Xisten267

Xisten267 said:


> I feel no need to keep away from any art music, overplayed or not.


More than an year later, I still hold the same opinion.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Chilham said:


> .... and then I listened to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it fell into place. It, "Clicked", including the original instrumental versions.


This is excellent to read! I own over 50 performances of _Le sacre_ on CD. It's a work I've never gotten tired of, but it's also a work I love so much that I consciously have decided to not listen to that often for the sake of burnout. How do you get on with Stravinsky's other music?


----------



## Neo Romanza

Stockhausen comes to mind rather quickly. Not that I think he's 'terrible', but I think he's just uninteresting given all of other post-war avant-garde composers that were around at this point in time.


----------



## Simon Moon

Neo Romanza said:


> Stockhausen comes to mind rather quickly. Not that I think he's 'terrible', but I think he's just uninteresting given all of other post-war avant-garde composers that were around at this point in time.


You nailed exactly how I feel about Stockhausen.

Way too many other composers that were contemporaries of his, that I find substantially better.


----------



## Rogerx

Argus said:


> Michel van der Aa
> Evald Aav
> Natale Abbadia
> Antonio Maria Abbatini
> Johann Christian Ludwig Abeille
> Johann Joseph Abert
> Lora Aborn
> Girolamo Abos
> Paul Abraham
> Alexander Abramsky
> Emil Ábrányi
> Jean Absil
> Franz Abt
> Filippo Acciaiuoli
> Agostino Accorimboni
> Rafael Aceves y Lozano
> Carlo Acton
> Marcial del Adalid y Gurréa
> Adolphe Adam
> Jenö Ádám
> Mark Adamo
> John Adams (composer)
> Leslie Adams (composer)
> Thomas Adès
> Samuel Adler (composer)
> Andrea Adolfati
> Károly Aggházy
> Luigi Agnesi
> Jacob Niclas Ahlström
> Bartholomäus Aich
> Léopold Aimon
> Isaac Albéniz
> Eugen d'Albert
> Domenico Alberti
> Tomaso Albinoni
> J. E. P. Aldous
> Robert Aldridge (composer)
> Liana Alexandra
> Franco Alfano
> Achilles Alferaki
> Daniel Alomía Robles
> Eduardo Alonso-Crespo
> William Alwyn
> André Amellér
> Jean-Claude Amiot
> Israel Amter
> Garland Anderson
> Johann André
> Pasquale Anfossi
> George Antheil
> Jorge Antunes (composer)
> Denis ApIvor
> Giuseppe Apolloni
> Francesco Araja
> Dominick Argento
> Michael Arne
> Thomas Arne
> Samuel Arnold (composer)
> Emilio Arrieta
> Claude Arrieu
> João Arroyo
> Leo Ascher
> Robert Ashley
> Gennaro Astarita
> Georgi Atanasov (composer)
> Atli Heimir Sveinsson
> Daniel Auber
> Jacques Aubert
> Louis Aubert
> Edmond Audran
> Pietro Auletta
> Nicola Conforto
> Georges Auric
> Jan Bach
> Johann Christian Bach
> Francis Edward Bache
> Sven-Erik Bäck
> Carlo Agostino Badia
> Junsang Bahk
> Michael William Balfe
> Seymour Barab
> Samuel Barber
> Francisco Asenjo Barbieri
> Damião Barbosa de Araújo
> Samuel Barlow
> Edward Barnes (composer)
> John Barnett
> François-Hippolyte Barthélémon
> Béla Bartók
> Jan Zdeněk Bartoš
> Pippo Barzizza
> Abramo Basevi
> Francesco Basili
> Franco Battiato
> Jonathan Battishill
> Désiré-Alexandre Batton
> Jürg Baur
> Josef Bayer
> François Bazin
> Francesco Maria Bazzani
> Amy Beach
> Robert Beadell
> Robert Beaser
> Joseph Beaulieu
> Julius Bechgaard
> Franz Ignaz Beck
> Mary Anne à Beckett
> Joseph Beer
> Jack Beeson
> Ludwig van Beethoven
> Jack Behrens
> William Henry Bell
> Ján Levoslav Bella
> Vincenzo Bellini
> Ralph Benatzky
> Jiří Antonín Benda
> Julius Benedict
> Tim Benjamin
> François Benoist
> Tomaso Benvenuti
> Maksym Berezovsky
> Alban Berg
> Josef Berg
> William Bergsma
> Luciano Berio
> Michael Berkeley
> Hector Berlioz
> Marcello Bernardini
> Andrea Bernasconi
> Leonard Bernstein
> Antonio Bertali
> Heinrich Berté
> Toussaint Bertin de la Doué
> Louise Bertin
> Henri Montan Berton
> Franz Berwald
> Anastasiya Bespalova
> Bruno Bettinelli
> Lorne Betts
> Enrico Bevignani
> Louis Beydts
> Francesco Bianchi (musician)
> Antonio Bibalo
> Alberto Bimboni
> Antonio Bioni
> Harrison Birtwistle
> Henry Bishop
> Georges Bizet
> Felice Blangini
> Frédéric Blasius
> Marc Blitzstein
> André Bloch (composer)
> Karl-Birger Blomdahl
> Theodor Blumer
> Leonid Bobylev
> Joseph Bodin de Boismortier
> Felipe Boero
> Philippe Boesmans
> François-Adrien Boieldieu
> Arrigo Boito
> William Bolcom
> Emmanuel Bondeville
> Antonio Maria Bononcini
> Giovanni Battista Bononcini
> Hjalmar Borgstrøm
> Alexander Borodin
> Hakon Børresen
> Dmitry Bortniansky
> Hans-Jürgen von Bose
> Carlo Ercole Bosoni
> Rutland Boughton
> Louis-Albert Bourgault-Ducoudray
> François Bouvard
> Christopher Bowers-Broadbent
> Paul Bowles
> Eugène Bozza
> Edvard Fliflet Bræin
> Antonio Braga
> Antônio Francisco Braga
> Gaetano Braga
> Italo Brancucci
> René de Galard de Béarn, Marquis de Brassac
> Walter Braunfels
> Johannes Bernardus van Bree
> Joseph Carl Breil
> Erling Brene
> Cesar Bresgen
> Nicolae Bretan
> Tomás Bretón
> Pierre de Bréville
> George Frederick Bristow
> Benjamin Britten
> Brenton Broadstock
> Riccardo Broschi
> Rudolf Brucci
> David Bruce (composer)
> Arthur Bruhns
> Alfred Bruneau
> August Brunetti-Pisano
> Bjarne Brustad
> Joanna Bruzdowicz
> Procida Bucalossi
> Valentino Bucchi
> Mark Bucci
> Dudley Buck
> Walter Buczynski
> Antoine Bullant
> August Bungert
> John Burge
> Paul Burkhard
> Keith Burstein
> Bernard de Bury
> Alan Bush
> Ferruccio Busoni
> Henri Büsser
> Antonio Buzzolla
> C
> Francesca Caccini
> Giulio Caccini
> Pasquale Cafaro
> John Cage
> Antonio Cagnoni
> Albert Cahen
> Robert Cambert
> Fabio Campana
> Conrado del Campo
> André Campra
> Amélie-Julie Candeille
> Pietro Canonica
> Joseph Canteloube
> Carlo Adolfo Cantù
> Pierre Capdevielle (musician)
> Rinaldo di Capua
> Michele Carafa
> Carlotta Ferrari
> David Carlson
> Ramon Carnicer
> Antonio Casimir Cartellieri
> Elliott Carter
> John Casken
> José Castel
> Jesús Castillo
> Alfredo Catalani
> Charles Simon Catel
> Eduard Caudella
> Francesco Cavalli
> Catterino Cavos
> Carlo Cecere
> Ludvík Čelanský
> Antonio Cesti
> Michel Paul Guy de Chabanon
> Emmanuel Chabrier
> António Chagas Rosa
> Ruperto Chapí
> Richard Charke
> Gustave Charpentier
> Marc-Antoine Charpentier
> Ernest Chausson
> Hippolyte André Jean Baptiste Chélard
> Fortunato Chelleri
> Luigi Cherubini
> Lucien Chevaillier
> Pietro Chiarini
> Oles Chishko
> Erik Chisholm
> Osvald Chlubna
> C cont.
> Henri Christiné
> Federico Chueca
> Näcip Cihanov
> Ján Cikker
> Francesco Cilea
> Domenico Cimarosa
> Claire Schapira
> Gioacchino Cocchi
> Carlo Coccia
> Henri Cohen (composer)
> Pascal Collasse
> Giovanni Consolini
> Paul Constantinescu
> Anton Coppola
> Pietro Antonio Coppola
> Azio Corghi
> Pietro Abbà Cornaglia
> Peter Cornelius
> Cornélie van Oosterzee
> Ramiro Cortés
> Jean Cras
> John Craton
> Elizabeth Craven
> Ian Cresswell
> César Cui
> Alessandro Curmi
> Charles Cuvillier
> Chaya Czernowin
> D
> Nicolas Dalayrac
> Luigi Dallapiccola
> Walter Damrosch
> Ikuma Dan
> Georges Dandelot
> Richard Danielpour
> Alexander Dargomyzhsky
> Michael Daugherty
> Joseph Daussoigne-Méhul
> Antoine Dauvergne
> Félicien-César David
> Victor Davies
> Stepan Davydov
> Reginald De Koven
> Claude Debussy
> Marcel Delannoy
> Isidore de Lara
> Léo Delibes
> Rudolf Dellinger
> Norman Dello Joio
> Edison Denisov
> Marc-Antoine Madeleine Désaugiers
> Prosper-Didier Deshayes
> Paul Dessau
> Josef Dessauer
> Leonid Desyatnikov
> Matthew Dewey
> Anton Diabelli
> David DiChiera
> Violeta Dinescu
> Victor Dolidze
> Samuel Dolin
> Gaetano Donizetti
> Franz Doppler
> Heinrich Dorn
> Nico Dostal
> John Thomas Douglass
> Jonathan Dove
> Felix Draeseke
> D cont.
> Sabin Drăgoi
> Deborah Drattell
> Erwin Dressel
> Riccardo Drigo
> Théodore Dubois
> Egidio Duni
> Sylvain Dupuis
> Florimond Van Duyse
> Antonín Dvořák
> Ivan Dzerzhinsky
> E
> John Eaton (composer)
> Joachim Nicolas Eggert
> Julius Eichberg
> Gottfried von Einem
> Irina Elcheva
> Eleonora Eksanishvili
> John Lodge Ellerton
> George Enescu
> Péter Eötvös
> Susanne Erding-Swiridoff
> Ferenc Erkel
> Camille Erlanger
> Pasquale Errichelli
> G. Estabrook
> Cromwell Everson
> Ernest van der Eyken
> Edmund Eysler
> F
> Vincenzo Fabrizi
> Franco Faccio
> Leo Fall
> Manuel de Falla
> Eaton Faning
> Giuseppe Farinelli
> Gabriel Fauré
> Daniel Felsenfeld
> Oscar Feltsman
> Francesco Feo
> Oscar Lorenzo Fernández
> Giovanni Battista Ferrandini
> Gabrielle Ferrari
> Serafino Amedeo De Ferrari
> Lorenzo Ferrero
> Henry Février
> Zdeněk Fibich
> Lorenzo Filiasi
> Michael Finnissy
> Graciane Finzi
> Valentino Fioravanti
> Ignazio Fiorillo
> Elena Firsova
> Craig First
> Domenico Fischietti
> Veniamin Fleishman
> Pietro Floridia
> Friedrich von Flotow
> Carlisle Floyd
> Johann Philipp Förtsch
> Eugénie-Emilie Juliette Folville
> Yevstigney Fomin
> Wolfgang Fortner
> Jean Françaix
> Petronio Franceschini
> Alberto Franchetti
> Carlo Franchi (composer)
> Clemens von und zu Franckenstein
> François Francoeur
> Harry Lawrence Freeman
> Eleanor Everest Freer
> Domenico Freschi
> Grigory Frid
> Rudolf Friml
> Francesco Paolo Frontini
> William Henry Fry
> Johann Nepomuk Fuchs
> Laureano Fuentes
> G
> Michele Gabellone
> Matteo Capranica
> Nicolò Gabrielli
> Hans Gál
> Cesare Galeotti
> Baldassare Galuppi
> Louis Ganne
> John Gardner (composer)
> Quirino Gasparini
> Florian Leopold Gassmann
> Stanislao Gastaldon
> Léon Gastinel
> Gianandrea Gavazzeni
> Pierre Gaveaux
> Valery Gavrilin
> Fritz Geißler
> Richard Genée
> Pietro Generali
> Edward German
> George Gershwin
> Charles-Hubert Gervais
> François-Auguste Gevaert
> Frans Geysen
> Geminiano Giacomelli
> Gialdino Gialdini
> Vittorio Giannini
> Felice Giardini
> Giovanni Antonio Giay
> Jean Gilbert
> Gilda Ruta
> Gerónimo Giménez
> Giuseppe Giordani
> Umberto Giordano
> Giovane scuola
> Tomás Giribaldi
> Gisella Delle Grazie
> Peggy Glanville-Hicks
> Philip Glass
> Reinhold Glière
> Mikhail Glinka
> Christoph Willibald Gluck
> Mikhail Gnesin
> Stefano Gobatti
> Benjamin Godard
> Alexander Goedicke
> Hermann Goetz
> Walter Goetze
> Elliot Goldenthal
> Karl Goldmark
> Adalbert von Goldschmidt
> Jani Golob
> Antônio Carlos Gomes
> Ricky Ian Gordon
> François Joseph Gossec
> Jakov Gotovac
> Denis Gougeon
> Charles Gounod
> Achille Graffigna
> G cont.
> Julian Grant
> Christoph Graupner
> Maurice Greene (composer)
> Louis Gregh
> Maria Grenfell
> Antoine-Frédéric Gresnick
> André Grétry
> Tekla Griebel-Wandall
> Maria Margherita Grimani
> Albert Grisar
> Charles Grisart
> Eric Gross
> Gabriel Grovlez
> Mlle Guerin
> Jacinto Guerrero
> Pietro Alessandro Guglielmi
> Ernest Guiraud
> Manfred Gurlitt
> H
> Pavel Haas
> Alois Hába
> Johann Christian Friedrich Hæffner
> Daron Hagen
> Reynaldo Hahn
> Jakob Haibel
> Uzeyir Hajibeyov
> Fromental Halévy
> Andreas Hallén
> Ivar Christian Hallström
> Fernand Halphen
> Iain Hamilton (composer)
> Oscar Hammerstein I
> George Frideric Handel
> Kazuko Hara
> W. Franke Harling
> Julius Harrison
> Johan Peter Emilius Hartmann
> Johann Adolph Hasse
> Hikaru Hayashi
> Hubert Klyne Headley
> Donald Heins
> Georg Hellmesberger, Jr.
> Joseph Hellmesberger, Jr.
> Moya Henderson
> Hans Henkemans
> Hans Werner Henze
> Victor Herbert
> Ferdinand Hérold
> Bern Herbolsheimer
> Hervé (composer)
> Richard Heuberger
> Richard Bruno Heydrich
> Juan Hidalgo de Polanco
> Ernest Hilbert
> Hilda Sehested
> Ferdinand Hiller
> Friedrich Heinrich Himmel
> Paul Hindemith
> Gustav Hinrichs
> Emil Hlobil
> Alun Hoddinott
> Heinrich Hofmann (composer)
> Lee Hoiby
> Lee Holdridge
> Heinz Holliger
> Augusta Holmès
> Eduard Holst
> Gustav Holst
> H cont.
> Ignaz Holzbauer
> Hope Temple
> Vitaliy Serhiyovich Hubarenko
> Hans Huber (composer)
> Georges Hüe
> Gervase Hughes
> Semen Hulak-Artemovsky
> Engelbert Humperdinck
> Jenő Huszka
> I
> Jacques Ibert
> Alexander Ilyinsky
> Eduard Ingris
> Giacomo Insanguine
> Nicolas Isouard
> Mikhail Ivanov (composer)
> J
> Victor Jacobi
> Louis-Emmanuel Jadin
> Prenkë Jakova
> Dorothy James
> Leoš Janáček
> Georg Jarno
> Jean Gabriel Marie (1852-1928)
> Jean Gabriel Marie (1907-1970)
> Leon Jessel
> Alan John
> J. Rosamond Johnson
> André Jolivet
> Niccolò Jommelli
> Victorin de Joncières
> José Marín (composer)
> Judith Dvorkin
> Paul Juon
> K
> Dmitry Kabalevsky
> Jeronimas Kačinskas
> Christian Kalkbrenner
> Emmerich Kálmán
> Giya Kancheli
> Eugen Kapp
> Nikolai Karetnikov
> Jurgis Karnavičius (composer)
> Karólína Eiríksdóttir
> Leonard Kastle
> Ferdinand Kauer
> Hiba Kawas
> Don Kay (composer)
> Ulysses Kay
> Reinhard Keiser
> Ginette Keller
> Ivan Kerzelli
> Mikhail Kerzelli
> Yuri Khanon
> Tikhon Khrennikov
> Wilhelm Kienzl
> Matthew King (composer)
> Volker David Kirchner
> Dmitri Klebanov
> Giselher Klebe
> Bruno Klein
> Paul von Klenau
> Josef Klička
> Jan Klusák
> Alexander Knaifel
> Justin Heinrich Knecht
> Lev Knipper
> Vladimir Kobekin
> Raoul Koczalski
> Hans von Koessler
> Joonas Kokkonen
> Walter Kollo
> Rudolf Komorous
> Jan Kopp
> Mark Kopytman
> Nikolai Korndorf
> Erich Wolfgang Korngold
> Heinrich Köselitz
> Constantine Koukias
> Osip Kozlovsky
> Mathilde Kralik
> Alexander Krein
> Fritz Kreisler
> Conradin Kreutzer
> Rodolphe Kreutzer
> Vyacheslav Kruglik
> Friedrich Wilhelm Kücken
> Hanna Kulenty
> Gary Kulesha
> Eduard Künneke
> F.L.Æ. Kunzen
> Johann Kusser
> Bronius Kutavičius
> Ilkka Kuusisto
> L
> Adrien de La Fage
> Franz Lachner
> Ludwig Wenzel Lachnith
> Louis Lacombe
> Paul Lacome
> Louis de La Coste
> Paul Ladmirault
> Lori Laitman
> László Lajtha
> Édouard Lalo
> John Frederick Lampe
> Stefano Landi
> Bernhard Lang
> Hans Lang (Austrian composer)
> Eduard Lassen
> Gaetano Latilla
> Felice Lattuada
> Edward Loder
> Calixa Lavallée
> Paul Le Flem
> Jean-François Le Sueur
> Le Testament de Villon
> Paul-Henri-Joseph Lebrun
> Charles Lecocq
> Ton de Leeuw
> Charles-Édouard Lefebvre
> Vic Legley
> Franz Lehár
> Jacques Lenot
> Leonardo Leo
> Tania León
> Ruggero Leoncavallo
> Franco Leoni
> Xavier Leroux
> Samuele Levi
> Marvin David Levy
> Lewis Spratlan
> Giuseppe Libani
> Johann Georg Lickl
> Giuseppe Lillo
> Liza Lim
> Eugen Lindner
> L cont.
> Peter Josef von Lindpaintner
> Vatroslav Lisinski
> Antonio de Literes
> Giulio Litta
> Vasily Lobanov
> Elias Álvares Lobo
> Nicola Logroscino
> Albert Lortzing
> Antonio Lotti
> Adriano Lualdi
> Carla Lucero
> Andrea Luchesi
> Ludmila Jeske-Choinska-Mikorska
> Zdeněk Lukáš
> Jean-Baptiste Lully
> Ralph Lyford
> M
> Teodulo Mabellini
> William J. McCoy
> Wayman C. McCreery
> Alick Maclean
> Adela Maddison
> Leevi Madetoja
> Albéric Magnard
> Muslim Magomayev (composer)
> Janet Maguire
> Ernst Mahle
> Heorhiy Maiboroda
> Mesías Maiguashca
> Aimé Maillart
> Giuseppe de Majo
> Gian Francesco de Majo
> Kiril Makedonski
> Francesco Malipiero
> Gian Francesco Malipiero
> Luigi Mancinelli
> Placido Mandanici
> Joel Mandelbaum
> Vincenzo Manfredini
> Nicola Antonio Manfroce
> Gennaro Manna
> Philippe Manoury
> Benedetto Marcello
> Filippo Marchetti
> Romualdo Marenco
> Maria Antonia of Bavaria
> Maria Helena Rosas Fernandes
> Antoine Mariotte
> Miguel Marqués
> Heinrich Marschner
> Vicente Martín y Soler
> Jorge Martín
> Bohuslav Martinů
> Pietro Mascagni
> Victor Massé
> Jules Massenet
> Bruce Mather
> Mikhail Matinsky
> Teizo Matsumura
> Siegfried Matthus
> John Henry Maunder
> Jan Nepomuk Maýr
> Simon Mayr
> Toshiro Mayuzumi
> Jacques Féréol Mazas
> Antonio Maria Mazzoni
> Alberto Mazzucato
> Kirke Mechem
> M cont.
> Étienne Méhul
> Alessandro Melani
> Jacopo Melani
> Erkki Melartin
> Felix Mendelssohn
> Gian Carlo Menotti
> Saverio Mercadante
> Auguste Mermet
> André Messager
> Ernst Hermann Meyer
> Giacomo Meyerbeer
> Francisco Mignone
> Ödön Mihalovich
> Minoru Miki
> Philip Napier Miles
> Karl Millöcker
> Richard Mills
> Charles-Louis Mion
> Henri Miro
> Karel Miry
> Antonio Modarelli
> Henry Mollicone
> Jean-Joseph de Mondonville
> Stanisław Moniuszko
> Domenico Monleone
> Pierre-Alexandre Monsigny
> Michel Pignolet de Montéclair
> Italo Montemezzi
> Claudio Monteverdi
> Gaetano Monti (composer)
> Douglas Moore
> Mary Carr Moore
> Melesio Morales
> Robert Moran
> Federico Moreno Torroba
> Albertine Morin-Labrecque
> Francesco Morlacchi
> Luigi Morleo
> Lodewijk Mortelmans
> Vincenzo Moscuzza
> Jean-Joseph Mouret
> Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
> Wenzel Müller
> Avni Mula
> Giuseppe Mulè
> Diedre Murray
> Thea Musgrave
> Modest Mussorgsky
> John Musto
> Josef Mysliveček
> Nicolas Nabokov
> Jacopo Napoli
> Eduard Nápravník
> Isaac Nathan
> Johann Gottlieb Naumann
> José de Nebra
> Oskar Nedbal
> Christian Gottlob Neefe
> Otto Neitzel
> Viktor Nessler
> Svetlana Nesterova
> Adolf Neuendorff
> Edmund Nick
> Otto Nicolai
> Louis Niedermeyer
> Carl Nielsen
> Alessandro Nini
> Kevin Noe
> Luigi Nono
> Jean Nouguès
> O
> Jacques Offenbach
> Maurice Ohana
> Marguerite Olagnier
> Max d'Ollone
> Giacomo Orefice
> Carl Orff
> Ferdinando Orlandi
> Giuseppe Maria Orlandini
> Aniceto Ortega
> Otakar Ostrčil
> P
> Carmelo Pace
> Roberto Paci Dalò
> Giovanni Pacini
> Fredrik Pacius
> Ferdinando Paer
> Giovanni Paisiello
> Émile Paladilhe
> Antonio Palella
> Zakaria Paliashvili
> Carlo Pallavicino
> Cenobio Paniagua
> Auguste Mathieu Panseron
> Boris Papandopulo
> Salvatore Pappalardo (composer)
> Pietro Domenico Paradisi
> Georges Van Parys
> Thomas Pasatieri
> Vasily Pashkevich
> Jiří Pauer
> Pauline-Marie-Elisa Thys
> Stephen Paulus
> Stefano Pavesi
> Arrigo Pedrollo
> Carlo Pedrotti
> Jorge Peña Hen
> Krzysztof Penderecki
> Edwin Penhorwood
> Johann Christoph Pepusch
> Davide Perez
> Giovanni Battista Pergolesi
> Achille Peri
> Giuseppe Persiani
> Emile Pessard
> Randolph Peters
> Luigi Petrali
> Errico Petrella
> Andrey Petrov
> François-André Danican Philidor
> Niccolò Piccinni
> Riccardo Pick-Mangiagalli
> Tobias Picker
> Gabriel Pierné
> Giuseppe Pietri
> Willem Pijper
> Ildebrando Pizzetti
> Emilio Pizzi
> Robert Planquette
> Ede Poldini
> Amilcare Ponchielli
> Nicola Porpora
> Giovanni Porta
> Rachel Portman
> Ernst von Possart
> P cont.
> A. J. Potter
> Francis Poulenc
> Ezra Pound
> André Previn
> Jonathan Price
> Heinrich Proch
> Sergei Prokofiev
> Ignazio Prota
> Giacomo Puccini
> Vincenzo Pucitta
> Raoul Pugno
> Henry Purcell
> Q
> Guglielmo Quarenghi
> Joseph Quesnel
> Marcel Quinet
> Antonio Quintavalle
> R
> Henri Rabaud
> Walter Rabl
> Sergei Rachmaninoff
> Miklós Radnai
> Jean-Théodore Radoux
> Maciej Radziwiłł
> Joachim Raff
> Rudolf Raimann
> Pietro Raimondi
> Väinö Raitio
> Jean-Philippe Rameau
> Giacomo Rampini
> Alberto Randegger
> Ture Rangström
> György Ránki
> Karl Rankl
> Sam Raphling
> Victor Rasgado
> Hasan Rashid
> Francesco Rasi
> Alexander Raskatov
> Georg Wilhelm Rauchenecker
> Hermann Raupach
> Einojuhani Rautavaara
> Venanzio Rauzzini
> Maurice Ravel
> User:Blehfu/Maurice Ravel
> Emma Marcy Raymond
> Fred Raymond
> Gardner Read
> François Rebel
> Jean-Féry Rebel
> Napoléon Henri Reber
> Vladimir Rebikov
> H. Owen Reed
> Thomas German Reed
> William Reeve
> Steve Reich
> Anton Reicha
> Johann Friedrich Reichardt
> Mike Reid (American football)
> Sally Johnston Reid
> Aribert Reimann
> Alexander Reinagle
> Carl Reinecke
> Karel Reiner
> Heinrich Reinhardt (composer)
> Carl Martin Reinthaler
> Alois Reiser
> Carl Gottlieb Reissiger
> Josef Reiter (composer)
> R cont.
> Franz Reizenstein
> Johann Carl Friedrich Rellstab
> Alfonso Rendano
> Sergio Rendine
> Ottorino Respighi
> Georg Reutter II
> Ernest Reyer
> Emil von Reznicek
> Josef Rheinberger
> Federico Ricci
> Luigi Ricci (composer)
> Luigi Ricci-Stolz
> Marga Richter
> Vincenzo Righini
> Wolfgang Rihm
> Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov
> Giovanni Alberto Ristori
> Rito Selvaggi
> Lodovico Rocca
> Arturo Rodas
> Marcela Rodríguez (composer)
> Robert Xavier Rodriguez
> Betty Roe
> Jean Roger-Ducasse
> James Rolfe
> Sigmund Romberg
> Stefano Ronchetti-Monteviti
> Pollione Ronzi
> William Michael Rooke
> Joseph Willard Roosevelt
> Guy Ropartz
> Michael Alec Rose
> Jakob Rosenhain
> Lauro Rossi
> Luigi Rossi
> Luigi Felice Rossi
> Michelangelo Rossi
> Gioachino Rossini
> Ludwig Rottenberg
> Mikel Rouse
> Albert Roussel
> Joseph-Nicolas-Pancrace Royer
> Anton Rubinstein
> Giovanni Maria Ruggieri
> Giacomo Rust
> Giovanni Marco Rutini
> S
> Kaija Saariaho
> Bernardo Sabadini
> Nicola Sabatino
> Wadih Sabra
> Antonio Sacchini
> Johann Sachs
> Francesco Sacrati
> Shigeaki Saegusa
> Louis Joseph Saint-Amans
> Chevalier de Saint-George
> Camille Saint-Saëns
> Theophrastos Sakellaridis
> Luis H. Salgado
> Antonio Salieri
> Aulis Sallinen
> Erkki Salmenhaara
> Franz Salmhofer
> Johann Peter Salomon
> Joseph François Salomon
> Siegfried Salomon
> Eric Salzman
> Spyridon Samaras
> Lazare Saminsky
> Giovanni Battista Sammartini
> Giuseppe Sammartini
> Carol Sams
> Alice Samter
> Adolphe Samuel
> Marcel Samuel-Rousseau
> Giovanni Felice Sances
> Sven-David Sandström
> Simon Sargon
> Domenico Sarro
> Giuseppe Sarti
> Antonio Sartorio
> Gustave Satter
> Henri Sauguet
> Marie Emmanuel Augustin Savard
> Alberto Savinio
> David Sawer
> Ahmed Adnan Saygun
> Bruce Saylor
> Nicola Sala
> Alessandro Scarlatti
> Domenico Scarlatti
> Giuseppe Scarlatti
> Pietro Filippo Scarlatti
> Benedikt Schack
> Bogusław Schaeffer
> Pierre Schaeffer
> R. Murray Schafer
> Philipp Scharwenka
> Xaver Scharwenka
> Peter Schat
> Johann Baptist Schenk
> Armin Schibler
> Peter Schickele
> Max von Schillings
> Louis Schindelmeisser
> Heinrich Kaspar Schmid
> Ludwig Schmidseder
> Franz Schmidt
> Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt
> Friedrich Schneider
> Alfred Schnittke
> Johann Schobert
> Othmar Schoeck
> Arnold Schoenberg
> Henry Schoenfeld
> Bernhard Scholz
> Ruth Schönthal
> Franz Schreker
> Friedrich Schröder
> Karl Schröder II
> Hermann Schroeder
> Franz Schubert
> Joseph Schubert
> Ludwig Schuberth (composer)
> Erwin Schulhoff
> Gunther Schuller
> Andrew Schultz
> Norbert Schultze
> Johann Abraham Peter Schulz
> Heinrich Schulz-Beuthen
> William Schuman
> Robert Schumann
> Walter Schumann
> S cont.
> Georg Caspar Schürmann
> Joseph Schuster (composer)
> Meinrad Schütter
> Heinrich Schütz
> Kurt Schwaen
> Anton Schweitzer
> Kurt Schwertsik
> Ludvig Schytte
> Salvatore Sciarrino
> Antonio Scontrino
> Cyril Scott
> Tom Scott (composer)
> Roger Scruton
> Peter Sculthorpe
> Humphrey Searle
> Simon Sechter
> Sholom Secunda
> Seedo
> Mátyás Seiber
> Bernhard Sekles
> Alexander Serov
> Valentina Serova (composer)
> Gaston Serpette
> Emilio Serrano y Ruiz
> José Serrano (composer)
> Paolo Serrao
> Roger Sessions
> Déodat de Séverac
> John Laurence Seymour
> Marielli Sfakianaki
> Bertram Shapleigh
> Martin Shaw (composer)
> Thomas Shaw (composer)
> Rodion Shchedrin
> Vladimir Shcherbachov
> Vissarion Shebalin
> Harry Rowe Shelley
> Bright Sheng
> Charles Shere
> William Shield
> Alice Shields
> Shirley Thompson (composer)
> Dmitri Shostakovich
> Jean Sibelius
> Nikolai Sidelnikov
> Wilhelm Dieter Siebert
> Elie Siegmeister
> Roberto Sierra
> Albert Siklós
> Tomasz Sikorski
> Francisco Manuel da Silva
> Sheila Silver
> Adam Silverman
> James Simon (composer)
> Christian Sinding
> Alvin Singleton
> Giuseppe Sinopoli
> Larry Sitsky
> Charles Sanford Skilton
> František Škroup
> František Zdeněk Skuherský
> Sergei Slonimsky
> Antonio Smareglia
> Henry Smart
> Bedřich Smetana
> Dmitry Smirnov (composer)
> Leo Smit (American composer)
> S cont.
> Reginald Smith Brindle
> David Stanley Smith
> Hale Smith
> John Christopher Smith
> Julia Smith (composer)
> Martin Smolka
> Ethel Smyth
> Eduard Sobolewski
> Ragnar Søderlind
> August Söderman
> Cesare Sodero
> Mikhail Sokolovsky (composer)
> Temistocle Solera
> Jean-Pierre Solié
> Carlo Evasio Soliva
> Edward Solomon
> Harry Somers
> Hans Sommer (composer)
> Sophie Gail
> Fernando Sor
> Alfred Sormann
> Pablo Sorozábal
> John Philip Sousa
> Alexander Spendiaryan
> Alessandro Speranza
> Louis Spohr
> Gaspare Spontini
> Sigmund Theophil Staden
> Giuseppe Staffa
> Manfred Stahnke
> Carl Stamitz
> Charles Villiers Stanford
> John Stanley (composer)
> Robert Starer
> Robert Steadman
> Agostino Steffani
> Walter Steffens (composer)
> Carl David Stegmann
> Daniel Steibelt
> Leon Stein
> Max Steiner
> Carlos Stella
> Carl Stenborg
> Wilhelm Stenhammar
> Rudi Stephan
> George Stephănescu
> Roger Steptoe
> Erich Walter Sternberg
> R. J. S. Stevens
> John Stevenson (composer)
> Humphrey John Stewart
> Fritz Stiedry
> Robert Still
> William Grant Still
> Karlheinz Stockhausen
> Petar Stojanović
> Richard Stoker
> Eric Stokes
> Robert Stolz
> Gottfried Heinrich Stölzel
> Stephen Storace
> Alessandro Stradella
> Robert Strassburg
> Oscar Straus (composer)
> Johann Strauss II
> Johann Strauss III
> Richard Strauss
> Igor Stravinsky
> Armands Strazds
> Heinrich Strecker
> Piero Strozzi (composer)
> Gustav Strube
> Jean-Baptiste Stuck
> Igor Štuhec
> Eugen Suchoň
> Norman Charles Suckling
> Stjepan Šulek
> Arthur Sullivan
> Timothy Sullivan (composer)
> Franz von Suppé
> Carlos Surinach
> Conrad Susa
> Franz Xaver Süssmayr
> Heinrich Sutermeister
> Margaret Sutherland
> Georgy Sviridov
> Freda Swain
> Donald Swann
> Giles Swayne
> Richard Swift (composer)
> Gloria Wilson Swisher
> Jay Sydeman
> Béla Szabados (composer)
> Ferenc Szabó
> Erzsébet Szőnyi
> Albert Szirmai
> Karol Szymanowski
> T
> Giovanni Tadolini
> Thomas Täglichsbeck
> Germaine Tailleferre
> Otar Taktakishvili
> Josef Tal
> Robert Talbot (conductor)
> Louise Talma
> Eino Tamberg
> David Tamkin
> Alexander Taneyev
> Sergei Taneyev
> Alexandre Tansman
> Angelo Tarchi
> Mikael Tariverdiev
> Vladimir Tarnopolsky
> Phyllis Tate
> Wilhelm Taubert
> Eduard Tauwitz
> John Tavener
> Clifford Taylor (composer)
> Deems Taylor
> Raynor Taylor
> Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
> Nikolai Tcherepnin
> Georg Philipp Telemann
> Oscar Ferdinand Telgmann
> Jiří Teml
> Domènech Terradellas
> Claude Terrasse
> Avet Terterian
> Dimitri Terzakis
> Flavio Testi
> Sigismond Thalberg
> Johann Theile
> Mikis Theodorakis
> Maurice Thiriet
> T cont.
> Rose Thisse-Derouette
> Ambroise Thomas
> Arthur Goring Thomas
> John Rogers Thomas
> Mansel Thomas
> Francis Thomé
> Olav Anton Thommessen
> Randall Thompson
> John Thomson (composer)
> Virgil Thomson
> Francis Thorne
> John Thow
> Ludwig Thuille
> Armen Tigranian
> Ivo Tijardović
> Edgar Tinel
> Michael Tippett
> Boris Tishchenko
> Alexey Nikolayevich Titov
> Zlata Tkach
> Ernst Toch
> Camillo Togni
> Václav Tomášek
> Henri Tomasi
> Vincenzo Tommasini
> Michael Torke
> Veljo Tormis
> Tomás de Torrejón y Velasco
> Enrico Toselli
> Giuseppe Felice Tosi
> Charles Tournemire
> Donald Tovey
> Douglas Townsend
> Antonio Tozzi
> Tommaso Traetta
> Cornel Trăilescu
> Peter Tranchell
> Joan Trimble
> Lester Trimble
> Giacomo Tritto
> Václav Trojan
> Karmella Tsepkolenko
> Sulkhan Tsintsadze
> Akihiro Tsukiyama
> Eduard Tubin
> Serafim Tulikov
> Joaquín Turina
> Mark-Anthony Turnage
> Robert Turner (composer)
> Geirr Tveitt
> Agnes Tyrrell
> U
> Carolina Uccelli
> Marco Uccellini
> Martin Andreas Udbye
> Alfred Uhl
> Ludmila Ulehla
> Viktor Ullmann
> Michael Umlauf
> Emilio Usiglio
> Francesco Uttini
> V
> Nicola Vaccai
> Fabio Vacchi
> Pierre Vachon
> Vincenzo Valente
> Giovanni Valentini (classical composer)
> Giuseppe Valentini
> Jean Vallerand
> V cont.
> Manuel Valls (composer)
> Joaquín Valverde Sanjuán
> Joaquín Valverde Durán
> Janika Vandervelde
> Johann Baptist Vanhal
> Edgard Varèse
> Louis Varney
> Léon Vasseur
> Sergei Vasilenko
> Ralph Vaughan Williams
> Orazio Vecchi
> Alexander Veprik
> Francesco Maria Veracini
> Mykhailo Verbytsky
> Giuseppe Verdi
> Sándor Veress
> John Verrall
> Alexey Verstovsky
> Luigi Vespoli
> Johann Vesque von Püttlingen
> Pauline Viardot
> Ernesto Viceconte
> User:InterXection/Lindsay Vickery
> Lindsay Vickery
> Gerard Victory
> Joseph Vidal (composer)
> Paul Vidal
> Johann Gottfried Vierling
> Anatol Vieru
> Baron Boris Vietinghoff-Scheel
> Salvatore Viganò
> Ricardo Villa (composer)
> Heitor Villa-Lobos
> Henriette Adélaïde Villard Beaumesnil
> Gaspar Villate
> John Vincent (composer)
> Leonardo Vinci
> Virginia Gabriel
> Berthe di Vito-Delvaux
> Franco Vittadini
> Ignaz Vitzthumb
> Antonio Vivaldi
> Amadeo Vives
> Giovanni Buonaventura Viviani
> Claude Vivier
> Roman Vlad
> Vladimir Vlasov
> Johann Vogel (composer)
> Georg Joseph Vogler
> Max Vogrich
> Hans Vogt (composer)
> Andy Vores
> Sláva Vorlová
> Zbyněk Vostřák
> Alexander Vustin
> Johan Wagenaar
> Georg Christoph Wagenseil
> Josef Wagner (composer)
> Richard Wagner
> Siegfried Wagner
> Rudolf Wagner-Régeny
> Stewart Wallace
> William Vincent Wallace
> Robert Ward (composer)
> Raymond Warren
> Roger Waters
> Gabriel von Wayditch
> Samuel Webbe
> Bedřich Diviš Weber
> Carl Maria von Weber
> Joseph Weigl
> Karl Weigl
> Kurt Weill
> Jaromír Weinberger
> Felix Weingartner
> Karel Weis
> Hugo Weisgall
> Dan Welcher
> John Weldon (musician)
> Egon Wellesz
> Thomas Welsh (composer)
> Leopold Wenzel
> Felix Werder
> Martin Wesley-Smith
> Peter Westergaard
> Niccolò van Westerhout
> Richard Wetz
> Christoph Ernst Friedrich Weyse
> Clarence Cameron White
> John White (composer)
> Gillian Whitehead
> George Whiting
> Charles-Marie Widor
> Jean Wiener
> Johan Wikmanson
> Inger Wikström
> Alec Wilder
> Raymond Wilding-White
> Healey Willan
> Grace Williams
> Malcolm Williamson
> Charles Wilson (composer)
> W cont.
> James Wilson (composer)
> Thomas Wilson (composer)
> Gerhard Wimberger
> Herbert Windt
> Peter Winter
> Dag Wirén
> Peter Wishart (composer)
> Friedrich Witt
> Erling Wold
> Hugo Wolf
> Ermanno Wolf-Ferrari
> Albert Wolff (conductor)
> Hellmuth Christian Wolff
> Max Wolff (composer)
> Joseph Wölfl
> Stefan Wolpe
> Charles Wood (composer)
> Joseph R. Wood
> Julia Woolf
> Felix Woyrsch
> Pavel Wranitzky
> Richard Wüerst
> Caroline Wuiet
> Sinta Wullur
> Charles Wuorinen
> Robert Wykes
> David Wynne
> Ivan Wyschnegradsky
> X
> Spyridon Xyndas
> Kosaku Yamada
> James Yannatos
> Christopher Yavelow
> Boris Yoffe
> Alexander Yossifov
> Mikhail Youdin
> Webster A. Young
> Your Mam
> Eugène Ysaÿe
> Isang Yun
> Jenő Zádor
> Mario Zafred
> Ivan Zajc
> Alfred Zamara
> Riccardo Zandonai
> Marģeris Zariņš
> Ruth Zechlin
> Erich Zeisl
> Władysław Żeleński (musician)
> Carl Zeller
> Alexander von Zemlinsky
> Hans Zender
> Jakob Zeugheer
> Valery Zhelobinsky
> Gaziza Zhubanova
> Otakar Zich
> Géza Zichy
> Karl Michael Ziehrer
> Winfried Zillig
> Efrem Zimbalist
> Bernd Alois Zimmermann
> Pierre-Joseph-Guillaume Zimmermann
> Udo Zimmermann
> Niccolò Antonio Zingarelli
> Heinrich Zöllner
> Vasily Zolotarev
> Francesco Zoppis
> Nikolla Zoraqi
> Mana Zucca
> Manuel de Zumaya
> Johann Rudolf Zumsteeg
> Josef Leopold Zvonař
> Otto Zykan
> 
> To name a few.



Poor you, you will be missing a lot 😇


----------



## Chilham

Neo Romanza said:


> This is excellent to read! I own over 50 performances of _Le sacre_ on CD. It's a work I've never gotten tired of, but it's also a work I love so much that I consciously have decided to not listen to that often for the sake of burnout. How do you get on with Stravinsky's other music?


I enjoyed his more famous works like Firebird and Petrushka, Dumbarton Oaks too. The rest was fine, only Les Noces and The Rakes Progress didn't sit well with me on first listen.

Overall, I can't say I'm a Stravinsky "fan", but I have a much better appreciation of, and respect for, his top works.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Philip Glass, Steve Reich and Terry Riley are three other composers I'd die a happy man if I never heard again.


----------



## Ethereality

When I search for Borodin associations and it thinks that means listen to J Strauss and Les Toreadors. Pretty much day over, #gotobed #lulwut.


----------



## superhorn

There's a guy named Arthur whose music I never want to hear again ! No more Art music !


----------



## MatthewWeflen




----------



## PeterKC

Argus said:


> Michel van der Aa
> Evald Aav
> Natale Abbadia
> Antonio Maria Abbatini
> Johann Christian Ludwig Abeille
> Johann Joseph Abert
> Lora Aborn
> Girolamo Abos
> Paul Abraham
> Alexander Abramsky
> Emil Ábrányi
> Jean Absil
> Franz Abt
> Filippo Acciaiuoli
> Agostino Accorimboni
> Rafael Aceves y Lozano
> Carlo Acton
> Marcial del Adalid y Gurréa
> Adolphe Adam
> Jenö Ádám
> Mark Adamo
> John Adams (composer)
> Leslie Adams (composer)
> Thomas Adès
> Samuel Adler (composer)
> Andrea Adolfati
> Károly Aggházy
> Luigi Agnesi
> Jacob Niclas Ahlström
> Bartholomäus Aich
> Léopold Aimon
> Isaac Albéniz
> Eugen d'Albert
> Domenico Alberti
> Tomaso Albinoni
> J. E. P. Aldous
> Robert Aldridge (composer)
> Liana Alexandra
> Franco Alfano
> Achilles Alferaki
> Daniel Alomía Robles
> Eduardo Alonso-Crespo
> William Alwyn
> André Amellér
> Jean-Claude Amiot
> Israel Amter
> Garland Anderson
> Johann André
> Pasquale Anfossi
> George Antheil
> Jorge Antunes (composer)
> Denis ApIvor
> Giuseppe Apolloni
> Francesco Araja
> Dominick Argento
> Michael Arne
> Thomas Arne
> Samuel Arnold (composer)
> Emilio Arrieta
> Claude Arrieu
> João Arroyo
> Leo Ascher
> Robert Ashley
> Gennaro Astarita
> Georgi Atanasov (composer)
> Atli Heimir Sveinsson
> Daniel Auber
> Jacques Aubert
> Louis Aubert
> Edmond Audran
> Pietro Auletta
> Nicola Conforto
> Georges Auric
> Jan Bach
> Johann Christian Bach
> Francis Edward Bache
> Sven-Erik Bäck
> Carlo Agostino Badia
> Junsang Bahk
> Michael William Balfe
> Seymour Barab
> Samuel Barber
> Francisco Asenjo Barbieri
> Damião Barbosa de Araújo
> Samuel Barlow
> Edward Barnes (composer)
> John Barnett
> François-Hippolyte Barthélémon
> Béla Bartók
> Jan Zdeněk Bartoš
> Pippo Barzizza
> Abramo Basevi
> Francesco Basili
> Franco Battiato
> Jonathan Battishill
> Désiré-Alexandre Batton
> Jürg Baur
> Josef Bayer
> François Bazin
> Francesco Maria Bazzani
> Amy Beach
> Robert Beadell
> Robert Beaser
> Joseph Beaulieu
> Julius Bechgaard
> Franz Ignaz Beck
> Mary Anne à Beckett
> Joseph Beer
> Jack Beeson
> Ludwig van Beethoven
> Jack Behrens
> William Henry Bell
> Ján Levoslav Bella
> Vincenzo Bellini
> Ralph Benatzky
> Jiří Antonín Benda
> Julius Benedict
> Tim Benjamin
> François Benoist
> Tomaso Benvenuti
> Maksym Berezovsky
> Alban Berg
> Josef Berg
> William Bergsma
> Luciano Berio
> Michael Berkeley
> Hector Berlioz
> Marcello Bernardini
> Andrea Bernasconi
> Leonard Bernstein
> Antonio Bertali
> Heinrich Berté
> Toussaint Bertin de la Doué
> Louise Bertin
> Henri Montan Berton
> Franz Berwald
> Anastasiya Bespalova
> Bruno Bettinelli
> Lorne Betts
> Enrico Bevignani
> Louis Beydts
> Francesco Bianchi (musician)
> Antonio Bibalo
> Alberto Bimboni
> Antonio Bioni
> Harrison Birtwistle
> Henry Bishop
> Georges Bizet
> Felice Blangini
> Frédéric Blasius
> Marc Blitzstein
> André Bloch (composer)
> Karl-Birger Blomdahl
> Theodor Blumer
> Leonid Bobylev
> Joseph Bodin de Boismortier
> Felipe Boero
> Philippe Boesmans
> François-Adrien Boieldieu
> Arrigo Boito
> William Bolcom
> Emmanuel Bondeville
> Antonio Maria Bononcini
> Giovanni Battista Bononcini
> Hjalmar Borgstrøm
> Alexander Borodin
> Hakon Børresen
> Dmitry Bortniansky
> Hans-Jürgen von Bose
> Carlo Ercole Bosoni
> Rutland Boughton
> Louis-Albert Bourgault-Ducoudray
> François Bouvard
> Christopher Bowers-Broadbent
> Paul Bowles
> Eugène Bozza
> Edvard Fliflet Bræin
> Antonio Braga
> Antônio Francisco Braga
> Gaetano Braga
> Italo Brancucci
> René de Galard de Béarn, Marquis de Brassac
> Walter Braunfels
> Johannes Bernardus van Bree
> Joseph Carl Breil
> Erling Brene
> Cesar Bresgen
> Nicolae Bretan
> Tomás Bretón
> Pierre de Bréville
> George Frederick Bristow
> Benjamin Britten
> Brenton Broadstock
> Riccardo Broschi
> Rudolf Brucci
> David Bruce (composer)
> Arthur Bruhns
> Alfred Bruneau
> August Brunetti-Pisano
> Bjarne Brustad
> Joanna Bruzdowicz
> Procida Bucalossi
> Valentino Bucchi
> Mark Bucci
> Dudley Buck
> Walter Buczynski
> Antoine Bullant
> August Bungert
> John Burge
> Paul Burkhard
> Keith Burstein
> Bernard de Bury
> Alan Bush
> Ferruccio Busoni
> Henri Büsser
> Antonio Buzzolla
> C
> Francesca Caccini
> Giulio Caccini
> Pasquale Cafaro
> John Cage
> Antonio Cagnoni
> Albert Cahen
> Robert Cambert
> Fabio Campana
> Conrado del Campo
> André Campra
> Amélie-Julie Candeille
> Pietro Canonica
> Joseph Canteloube
> Carlo Adolfo Cantù
> Pierre Capdevielle (musician)
> Rinaldo di Capua
> Michele Carafa
> Carlotta Ferrari
> David Carlson
> Ramon Carnicer
> Antonio Casimir Cartellieri
> Elliott Carter
> John Casken
> José Castel
> Jesús Castillo
> Alfredo Catalani
> Charles Simon Catel
> Eduard Caudella
> Francesco Cavalli
> Catterino Cavos
> Carlo Cecere
> Ludvík Čelanský
> Antonio Cesti
> Michel Paul Guy de Chabanon
> Emmanuel Chabrier
> António Chagas Rosa
> Ruperto Chapí
> Richard Charke
> Gustave Charpentier
> Marc-Antoine Charpentier
> Ernest Chausson
> Hippolyte André Jean Baptiste Chélard
> Fortunato Chelleri
> Luigi Cherubini
> Lucien Chevaillier
> Pietro Chiarini
> Oles Chishko
> Erik Chisholm
> Osvald Chlubna
> C cont.
> Henri Christiné
> Federico Chueca
> Näcip Cihanov
> Ján Cikker
> Francesco Cilea
> Domenico Cimarosa
> Claire Schapira
> Gioacchino Cocchi
> Carlo Coccia
> Henri Cohen (composer)
> Pascal Collasse
> Giovanni Consolini
> Paul Constantinescu
> Anton Coppola
> Pietro Antonio Coppola
> Azio Corghi
> Pietro Abbà Cornaglia
> Peter Cornelius
> Cornélie van Oosterzee
> Ramiro Cortés
> Jean Cras
> John Craton
> Elizabeth Craven
> Ian Cresswell
> César Cui
> Alessandro Curmi
> Charles Cuvillier
> Chaya Czernowin
> D
> Nicolas Dalayrac
> Luigi Dallapiccola
> Walter Damrosch
> Ikuma Dan
> Georges Dandelot
> Richard Danielpour
> Alexander Dargomyzhsky
> Michael Daugherty
> Joseph Daussoigne-Méhul
> Antoine Dauvergne
> Félicien-César David
> Victor Davies
> Stepan Davydov
> Reginald De Koven
> Claude Debussy
> Marcel Delannoy
> Isidore de Lara
> Léo Delibes
> Rudolf Dellinger
> Norman Dello Joio
> Edison Denisov
> Marc-Antoine Madeleine Désaugiers
> Prosper-Didier Deshayes
> Paul Dessau
> Josef Dessauer
> Leonid Desyatnikov
> Matthew Dewey
> Anton Diabelli
> David DiChiera
> Violeta Dinescu
> Victor Dolidze
> Samuel Dolin
> Gaetano Donizetti
> Franz Doppler
> Heinrich Dorn
> Nico Dostal
> John Thomas Douglass
> Jonathan Dove
> Felix Draeseke
> D cont.
> Sabin Drăgoi
> Deborah Drattell
> Erwin Dressel
> Riccardo Drigo
> Théodore Dubois
> Egidio Duni
> Sylvain Dupuis
> Florimond Van Duyse
> Antonín Dvořák
> Ivan Dzerzhinsky
> E
> John Eaton (composer)
> Joachim Nicolas Eggert
> Julius Eichberg
> Gottfried von Einem
> Irina Elcheva
> Eleonora Eksanishvili
> John Lodge Ellerton
> George Enescu
> Péter Eötvös
> Susanne Erding-Swiridoff
> Ferenc Erkel
> Camille Erlanger
> Pasquale Errichelli
> G. Estabrook
> Cromwell Everson
> Ernest van der Eyken
> Edmund Eysler
> F
> Vincenzo Fabrizi
> Franco Faccio
> Leo Fall
> Manuel de Falla
> Eaton Faning
> Giuseppe Farinelli
> Gabriel Fauré
> Daniel Felsenfeld
> Oscar Feltsman
> Francesco Feo
> Oscar Lorenzo Fernández
> Giovanni Battista Ferrandini
> Gabrielle Ferrari
> Serafino Amedeo De Ferrari
> Lorenzo Ferrero
> Henry Février
> Zdeněk Fibich
> Lorenzo Filiasi
> Michael Finnissy
> Graciane Finzi
> Valentino Fioravanti
> Ignazio Fiorillo
> Elena Firsova
> Craig First
> Domenico Fischietti
> Veniamin Fleishman
> Pietro Floridia
> Friedrich von Flotow
> Carlisle Floyd
> Johann Philipp Förtsch
> Eugénie-Emilie Juliette Folville
> Yevstigney Fomin
> Wolfgang Fortner
> Jean Françaix
> Petronio Franceschini
> Alberto Franchetti
> Carlo Franchi (composer)
> Clemens von und zu Franckenstein
> François Francoeur
> Harry Lawrence Freeman
> Eleanor Everest Freer
> Domenico Freschi
> Grigory Frid
> Rudolf Friml
> Francesco Paolo Frontini
> William Henry Fry
> Johann Nepomuk Fuchs
> Laureano Fuentes
> G
> Michele Gabellone
> Matteo Capranica
> Nicolò Gabrielli
> Hans Gál
> Cesare Galeotti
> Baldassare Galuppi
> Louis Ganne
> John Gardner (composer)
> Quirino Gasparini
> Florian Leopold Gassmann
> Stanislao Gastaldon
> Léon Gastinel
> Gianandrea Gavazzeni
> Pierre Gaveaux
> Valery Gavrilin
> Fritz Geißler
> Richard Genée
> Pietro Generali
> Edward German
> George Gershwin
> Charles-Hubert Gervais
> François-Auguste Gevaert
> Frans Geysen
> Geminiano Giacomelli
> Gialdino Gialdini
> Vittorio Giannini
> Felice Giardini
> Giovanni Antonio Giay
> Jean Gilbert
> Gilda Ruta
> Gerónimo Giménez
> Giuseppe Giordani
> Umberto Giordano
> Giovane scuola
> Tomás Giribaldi
> Gisella Delle Grazie
> Peggy Glanville-Hicks
> Philip Glass
> Reinhold Glière
> Mikhail Glinka
> Christoph Willibald Gluck
> Mikhail Gnesin
> Stefano Gobatti
> Benjamin Godard
> Alexander Goedicke
> Hermann Goetz
> Walter Goetze
> Elliot Goldenthal
> Karl Goldmark
> Adalbert von Goldschmidt
> Jani Golob
> Antônio Carlos Gomes
> Ricky Ian Gordon
> François Joseph Gossec
> Jakov Gotovac
> Denis Gougeon
> Charles Gounod
> Achille Graffigna
> G cont.
> Julian Grant
> Christoph Graupner
> Maurice Greene (composer)
> Louis Gregh
> Maria Grenfell
> Antoine-Frédéric Gresnick
> André Grétry
> Tekla Griebel-Wandall
> Maria Margherita Grimani
> Albert Grisar
> Charles Grisart
> Eric Gross
> Gabriel Grovlez
> Mlle Guerin
> Jacinto Guerrero
> Pietro Alessandro Guglielmi
> Ernest Guiraud
> Manfred Gurlitt
> H
> Pavel Haas
> Alois Hába
> Johann Christian Friedrich Hæffner
> Daron Hagen
> Reynaldo Hahn
> Jakob Haibel
> Uzeyir Hajibeyov
> Fromental Halévy
> Andreas Hallén
> Ivar Christian Hallström
> Fernand Halphen
> Iain Hamilton (composer)
> Oscar Hammerstein I
> George Frideric Handel
> Kazuko Hara
> W. Franke Harling
> Julius Harrison
> Johan Peter Emilius Hartmann
> Johann Adolph Hasse
> Hikaru Hayashi
> Hubert Klyne Headley
> Donald Heins
> Georg Hellmesberger, Jr.
> Joseph Hellmesberger, Jr.
> Moya Henderson
> Hans Henkemans
> Hans Werner Henze
> Victor Herbert
> Ferdinand Hérold
> Bern Herbolsheimer
> Hervé (composer)
> Richard Heuberger
> Richard Bruno Heydrich
> Juan Hidalgo de Polanco
> Ernest Hilbert
> Hilda Sehested
> Ferdinand Hiller
> Friedrich Heinrich Himmel
> Paul Hindemith
> Gustav Hinrichs
> Emil Hlobil
> Alun Hoddinott
> Heinrich Hofmann (composer)
> Lee Hoiby
> Lee Holdridge
> Heinz Holliger
> Augusta Holmès
> Eduard Holst
> Gustav Holst
> H cont.
> Ignaz Holzbauer
> Hope Temple
> Vitaliy Serhiyovich Hubarenko
> Hans Huber (composer)
> Georges Hüe
> Gervase Hughes
> Semen Hulak-Artemovsky
> Engelbert Humperdinck
> Jenő Huszka
> I
> Jacques Ibert
> Alexander Ilyinsky
> Eduard Ingris
> Giacomo Insanguine
> Nicolas Isouard
> Mikhail Ivanov (composer)
> J
> Victor Jacobi
> Louis-Emmanuel Jadin
> Prenkë Jakova
> Dorothy James
> Leoš Janáček
> Georg Jarno
> Jean Gabriel Marie (1852-1928)
> Jean Gabriel Marie (1907-1970)
> Leon Jessel
> Alan John
> J. Rosamond Johnson
> André Jolivet
> Niccolò Jommelli
> Victorin de Joncières
> José Marín (composer)
> Judith Dvorkin
> Paul Juon
> K
> Dmitry Kabalevsky
> Jeronimas Kačinskas
> Christian Kalkbrenner
> Emmerich Kálmán
> Giya Kancheli
> Eugen Kapp
> Nikolai Karetnikov
> Jurgis Karnavičius (composer)
> Karólína Eiríksdóttir
> Leonard Kastle
> Ferdinand Kauer
> Hiba Kawas
> Don Kay (composer)
> Ulysses Kay
> Reinhard Keiser
> Ginette Keller
> Ivan Kerzelli
> Mikhail Kerzelli
> Yuri Khanon
> Tikhon Khrennikov
> Wilhelm Kienzl
> Matthew King (composer)
> Volker David Kirchner
> Dmitri Klebanov
> Giselher Klebe
> Bruno Klein
> Paul von Klenau
> Josef Klička
> Jan Klusák
> Alexander Knaifel
> Justin Heinrich Knecht
> Lev Knipper
> Vladimir Kobekin
> Raoul Koczalski
> Hans von Koessler
> Joonas Kokkonen
> Walter Kollo
> Rudolf Komorous
> Jan Kopp
> Mark Kopytman
> Nikolai Korndorf
> Erich Wolfgang Korngold
> Heinrich Köselitz
> Constantine Koukias
> Osip Kozlovsky
> Mathilde Kralik
> Alexander Krein
> Fritz Kreisler
> Conradin Kreutzer
> Rodolphe Kreutzer
> Vyacheslav Kruglik
> Friedrich Wilhelm Kücken
> Hanna Kulenty
> Gary Kulesha
> Eduard Künneke
> F.L.Æ. Kunzen
> Johann Kusser
> Bronius Kutavičius
> Ilkka Kuusisto
> L
> Adrien de La Fage
> Franz Lachner
> Ludwig Wenzel Lachnith
> Louis Lacombe
> Paul Lacome
> Louis de La Coste
> Paul Ladmirault
> Lori Laitman
> László Lajtha
> Édouard Lalo
> John Frederick Lampe
> Stefano Landi
> Bernhard Lang
> Hans Lang (Austrian composer)
> Eduard Lassen
> Gaetano Latilla
> Felice Lattuada
> Edward Loder
> Calixa Lavallée
> Paul Le Flem
> Jean-François Le Sueur
> Le Testament de Villon
> Paul-Henri-Joseph Lebrun
> Charles Lecocq
> Ton de Leeuw
> Charles-Édouard Lefebvre
> Vic Legley
> Franz Lehár
> Jacques Lenot
> Leonardo Leo
> Tania León
> Ruggero Leoncavallo
> Franco Leoni
> Xavier Leroux
> Samuele Levi
> Marvin David Levy
> Lewis Spratlan
> Giuseppe Libani
> Johann Georg Lickl
> Giuseppe Lillo
> Liza Lim
> Eugen Lindner
> L cont.
> Peter Josef von Lindpaintner
> Vatroslav Lisinski
> Antonio de Literes
> Giulio Litta
> Vasily Lobanov
> Elias Álvares Lobo
> Nicola Logroscino
> Albert Lortzing
> Antonio Lotti
> Adriano Lualdi
> Carla Lucero
> Andrea Luchesi
> Ludmila Jeske-Choinska-Mikorska
> Zdeněk Lukáš
> Jean-Baptiste Lully
> Ralph Lyford
> M
> Teodulo Mabellini
> William J. McCoy
> Wayman C. McCreery
> Alick Maclean
> Adela Maddison
> Leevi Madetoja
> Albéric Magnard
> Muslim Magomayev (composer)
> Janet Maguire
> Ernst Mahle
> Heorhiy Maiboroda
> Mesías Maiguashca
> Aimé Maillart
> Giuseppe de Majo
> Gian Francesco de Majo
> Kiril Makedonski
> Francesco Malipiero
> Gian Francesco Malipiero
> Luigi Mancinelli
> Placido Mandanici
> Joel Mandelbaum
> Vincenzo Manfredini
> Nicola Antonio Manfroce
> Gennaro Manna
> Philippe Manoury
> Benedetto Marcello
> Filippo Marchetti
> Romualdo Marenco
> Maria Antonia of Bavaria
> Maria Helena Rosas Fernandes
> Antoine Mariotte
> Miguel Marqués
> Heinrich Marschner
> Vicente Martín y Soler
> Jorge Martín
> Bohuslav Martinů
> Pietro Mascagni
> Victor Massé
> Jules Massenet
> Bruce Mather
> Mikhail Matinsky
> Teizo Matsumura
> Siegfried Matthus
> John Henry Maunder
> Jan Nepomuk Maýr
> Simon Mayr
> Toshiro Mayuzumi
> Jacques Féréol Mazas
> Antonio Maria Mazzoni
> Alberto Mazzucato
> Kirke Mechem
> M cont.
> Étienne Méhul
> Alessandro Melani
> Jacopo Melani
> Erkki Melartin
> Felix Mendelssohn
> Gian Carlo Menotti
> Saverio Mercadante
> Auguste Mermet
> André Messager
> Ernst Hermann Meyer
> Giacomo Meyerbeer
> Francisco Mignone
> Ödön Mihalovich
> Minoru Miki
> Philip Napier Miles
> Karl Millöcker
> Richard Mills
> Charles-Louis Mion
> Henri Miro
> Karel Miry
> Antonio Modarelli
> Henry Mollicone
> Jean-Joseph de Mondonville
> Stanisław Moniuszko
> Domenico Monleone
> Pierre-Alexandre Monsigny
> Michel Pignolet de Montéclair
> Italo Montemezzi
> Claudio Monteverdi
> Gaetano Monti (composer)
> Douglas Moore
> Mary Carr Moore
> Melesio Morales
> Robert Moran
> Federico Moreno Torroba
> Albertine Morin-Labrecque
> Francesco Morlacchi
> Luigi Morleo
> Lodewijk Mortelmans
> Vincenzo Moscuzza
> Jean-Joseph Mouret
> Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
> Wenzel Müller
> Avni Mula
> Giuseppe Mulè
> Diedre Murray
> Thea Musgrave
> Modest Mussorgsky
> John Musto
> Josef Mysliveček
> Nicolas Nabokov
> Jacopo Napoli
> Eduard Nápravník
> Isaac Nathan
> Johann Gottlieb Naumann
> José de Nebra
> Oskar Nedbal
> Christian Gottlob Neefe
> Otto Neitzel
> Viktor Nessler
> Svetlana Nesterova
> Adolf Neuendorff
> Edmund Nick
> Otto Nicolai
> Louis Niedermeyer
> Carl Nielsen
> Alessandro Nini
> Kevin Noe
> Luigi Nono
> Jean Nouguès
> O
> Jacques Offenbach
> Maurice Ohana
> Marguerite Olagnier
> Max d'Ollone
> Giacomo Orefice
> Carl Orff
> Ferdinando Orlandi
> Giuseppe Maria Orlandini
> Aniceto Ortega
> Otakar Ostrčil
> P
> Carmelo Pace
> Roberto Paci Dalò
> Giovanni Pacini
> Fredrik Pacius
> Ferdinando Paer
> Giovanni Paisiello
> Émile Paladilhe
> Antonio Palella
> Zakaria Paliashvili
> Carlo Pallavicino
> Cenobio Paniagua
> Auguste Mathieu Panseron
> Boris Papandopulo
> Salvatore Pappalardo (composer)
> Pietro Domenico Paradisi
> Georges Van Parys
> Thomas Pasatieri
> Vasily Pashkevich
> Jiří Pauer
> Pauline-Marie-Elisa Thys
> Stephen Paulus
> Stefano Pavesi
> Arrigo Pedrollo
> Carlo Pedrotti
> Jorge Peña Hen
> Krzysztof Penderecki
> Edwin Penhorwood
> Johann Christoph Pepusch
> Davide Perez
> Giovanni Battista Pergolesi
> Achille Peri
> Giuseppe Persiani
> Emile Pessard
> Randolph Peters
> Luigi Petrali
> Errico Petrella
> Andrey Petrov
> François-André Danican Philidor
> Niccolò Piccinni
> Riccardo Pick-Mangiagalli
> Tobias Picker
> Gabriel Pierné
> Giuseppe Pietri
> Willem Pijper
> Ildebrando Pizzetti
> Emilio Pizzi
> Robert Planquette
> Ede Poldini
> Amilcare Ponchielli
> Nicola Porpora
> Giovanni Porta
> Rachel Portman
> Ernst von Possart
> P cont.
> A. J. Potter
> Francis Poulenc
> Ezra Pound
> André Previn
> Jonathan Price
> Heinrich Proch
> Sergei Prokofiev
> Ignazio Prota
> Giacomo Puccini
> Vincenzo Pucitta
> Raoul Pugno
> Henry Purcell
> Q
> Guglielmo Quarenghi
> Joseph Quesnel
> Marcel Quinet
> Antonio Quintavalle
> R
> Henri Rabaud
> Walter Rabl
> Sergei Rachmaninoff
> Miklós Radnai
> Jean-Théodore Radoux
> Maciej Radziwiłł
> Joachim Raff
> Rudolf Raimann
> Pietro Raimondi
> Väinö Raitio
> Jean-Philippe Rameau
> Giacomo Rampini
> Alberto Randegger
> Ture Rangström
> György Ránki
> Karl Rankl
> Sam Raphling
> Victor Rasgado
> Hasan Rashid
> Francesco Rasi
> Alexander Raskatov
> Georg Wilhelm Rauchenecker
> Hermann Raupach
> Einojuhani Rautavaara
> Venanzio Rauzzini
> Maurice Ravel
> User:Blehfu/Maurice Ravel
> Emma Marcy Raymond
> Fred Raymond
> Gardner Read
> François Rebel
> Jean-Féry Rebel
> Napoléon Henri Reber
> Vladimir Rebikov
> H. Owen Reed
> Thomas German Reed
> William Reeve
> Steve Reich
> Anton Reicha
> Johann Friedrich Reichardt
> Mike Reid (American football)
> Sally Johnston Reid
> Aribert Reimann
> Alexander Reinagle
> Carl Reinecke
> Karel Reiner
> Heinrich Reinhardt (composer)
> Carl Martin Reinthaler
> Alois Reiser
> Carl Gottlieb Reissiger
> Josef Reiter (composer)
> R cont.
> Franz Reizenstein
> Johann Carl Friedrich Rellstab
> Alfonso Rendano
> Sergio Rendine
> Ottorino Respighi
> Georg Reutter II
> Ernest Reyer
> Emil von Reznicek
> Josef Rheinberger
> Federico Ricci
> Luigi Ricci (composer)
> Luigi Ricci-Stolz
> Marga Richter
> Vincenzo Righini
> Wolfgang Rihm
> Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov
> Giovanni Alberto Ristori
> Rito Selvaggi
> Lodovico Rocca
> Arturo Rodas
> Marcela Rodríguez (composer)
> Robert Xavier Rodriguez
> Betty Roe
> Jean Roger-Ducasse
> James Rolfe
> Sigmund Romberg
> Stefano Ronchetti-Monteviti
> Pollione Ronzi
> William Michael Rooke
> Joseph Willard Roosevelt
> Guy Ropartz
> Michael Alec Rose
> Jakob Rosenhain
> Lauro Rossi
> Luigi Rossi
> Luigi Felice Rossi
> Michelangelo Rossi
> Gioachino Rossini
> Ludwig Rottenberg
> Mikel Rouse
> Albert Roussel
> Joseph-Nicolas-Pancrace Royer
> Anton Rubinstein
> Giovanni Maria Ruggieri
> Giacomo Rust
> Giovanni Marco Rutini
> S
> Kaija Saariaho
> Bernardo Sabadini
> Nicola Sabatino
> Wadih Sabra
> Antonio Sacchini
> Johann Sachs
> Francesco Sacrati
> Shigeaki Saegusa
> Louis Joseph Saint-Amans
> Chevalier de Saint-George
> Camille Saint-Saëns
> Theophrastos Sakellaridis
> Luis H. Salgado
> Antonio Salieri
> Aulis Sallinen
> Erkki Salmenhaara
> Franz Salmhofer
> Johann Peter Salomon
> Joseph François Salomon
> Siegfried Salomon
> Eric Salzman
> Spyridon Samaras
> Lazare Saminsky
> Giovanni Battista Sammartini
> Giuseppe Sammartini
> Carol Sams
> Alice Samter
> Adolphe Samuel
> Marcel Samuel-Rousseau
> Giovanni Felice Sances
> Sven-David Sandström
> Simon Sargon
> Domenico Sarro
> Giuseppe Sarti
> Antonio Sartorio
> Gustave Satter
> Henri Sauguet
> Marie Emmanuel Augustin Savard
> Alberto Savinio
> David Sawer
> Ahmed Adnan Saygun
> Bruce Saylor
> Nicola Sala
> Alessandro Scarlatti
> Domenico Scarlatti
> Giuseppe Scarlatti
> Pietro Filippo Scarlatti
> Benedikt Schack
> Bogusław Schaeffer
> Pierre Schaeffer
> R. Murray Schafer
> Philipp Scharwenka
> Xaver Scharwenka
> Peter Schat
> Johann Baptist Schenk
> Armin Schibler
> Peter Schickele
> Max von Schillings
> Louis Schindelmeisser
> Heinrich Kaspar Schmid
> Ludwig Schmidseder
> Franz Schmidt
> Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt
> Friedrich Schneider
> Alfred Schnittke
> Johann Schobert
> Othmar Schoeck
> Arnold Schoenberg
> Henry Schoenfeld
> Bernhard Scholz
> Ruth Schönthal
> Franz Schreker
> Friedrich Schröder
> Karl Schröder II
> Hermann Schroeder
> Franz Schubert
> Joseph Schubert
> Ludwig Schuberth (composer)
> Erwin Schulhoff
> Gunther Schuller
> Andrew Schultz
> Norbert Schultze
> Johann Abraham Peter Schulz
> Heinrich Schulz-Beuthen
> William Schuman
> Robert Schumann
> Walter Schumann
> S cont.
> Georg Caspar Schürmann
> Joseph Schuster (composer)
> Meinrad Schütter
> Heinrich Schütz
> Kurt Schwaen
> Anton Schweitzer
> Kurt Schwertsik
> Ludvig Schytte
> Salvatore Sciarrino
> Antonio Scontrino
> Cyril Scott
> Tom Scott (composer)
> Roger Scruton
> Peter Sculthorpe
> Humphrey Searle
> Simon Sechter
> Sholom Secunda
> Seedo
> Mátyás Seiber
> Bernhard Sekles
> Alexander Serov
> Valentina Serova (composer)
> Gaston Serpette
> Emilio Serrano y Ruiz
> José Serrano (composer)
> Paolo Serrao
> Roger Sessions
> Déodat de Séverac
> John Laurence Seymour
> Marielli Sfakianaki
> Bertram Shapleigh
> Martin Shaw (composer)
> Thomas Shaw (composer)
> Rodion Shchedrin
> Vladimir Shcherbachov
> Vissarion Shebalin
> Harry Rowe Shelley
> Bright Sheng
> Charles Shere
> William Shield
> Alice Shields
> Shirley Thompson (composer)
> Dmitri Shostakovich
> Jean Sibelius
> Nikolai Sidelnikov
> Wilhelm Dieter Siebert
> Elie Siegmeister
> Roberto Sierra
> Albert Siklós
> Tomasz Sikorski
> Francisco Manuel da Silva
> Sheila Silver
> Adam Silverman
> James Simon (composer)
> Christian Sinding
> Alvin Singleton
> Giuseppe Sinopoli
> Larry Sitsky
> Charles Sanford Skilton
> František Škroup
> František Zdeněk Skuherský
> Sergei Slonimsky
> Antonio Smareglia
> Henry Smart
> Bedřich Smetana
> Dmitry Smirnov (composer)
> Leo Smit (American composer)
> S cont.
> Reginald Smith Brindle
> David Stanley Smith
> Hale Smith
> John Christopher Smith
> Julia Smith (composer)
> Martin Smolka
> Ethel Smyth
> Eduard Sobolewski
> Ragnar Søderlind
> August Söderman
> Cesare Sodero
> Mikhail Sokolovsky (composer)
> Temistocle Solera
> Jean-Pierre Solié
> Carlo Evasio Soliva
> Edward Solomon
> Harry Somers
> Hans Sommer (composer)
> Sophie Gail
> Fernando Sor
> Alfred Sormann
> Pablo Sorozábal
> John Philip Sousa
> Alexander Spendiaryan
> Alessandro Speranza
> Louis Spohr
> Gaspare Spontini
> Sigmund Theophil Staden
> Giuseppe Staffa
> Manfred Stahnke
> Carl Stamitz
> Charles Villiers Stanford
> John Stanley (composer)
> Robert Starer
> Robert Steadman
> Agostino Steffani
> Walter Steffens (composer)
> Carl David Stegmann
> Daniel Steibelt
> Leon Stein
> Max Steiner
> Carlos Stella
> Carl Stenborg
> Wilhelm Stenhammar
> Rudi Stephan
> George Stephănescu
> Roger Steptoe
> Erich Walter Sternberg
> R. J. S. Stevens
> John Stevenson (composer)
> Humphrey John Stewart
> Fritz Stiedry
> Robert Still
> William Grant Still
> Karlheinz Stockhausen
> Petar Stojanović
> Richard Stoker
> Eric Stokes
> Robert Stolz
> Gottfried Heinrich Stölzel
> Stephen Storace
> Alessandro Stradella
> Robert Strassburg
> Oscar Straus (composer)
> Johann Strauss II
> Johann Strauss III
> Richard Strauss
> Igor Stravinsky
> Armands Strazds
> Heinrich Strecker
> Piero Strozzi (composer)
> Gustav Strube
> Jean-Baptiste Stuck
> Igor Štuhec
> Eugen Suchoň
> Norman Charles Suckling
> Stjepan Šulek
> Arthur Sullivan
> Timothy Sullivan (composer)
> Franz von Suppé
> Carlos Surinach
> Conrad Susa
> Franz Xaver Süssmayr
> Heinrich Sutermeister
> Margaret Sutherland
> Georgy Sviridov
> Freda Swain
> Donald Swann
> Giles Swayne
> Richard Swift (composer)
> Gloria Wilson Swisher
> Jay Sydeman
> Béla Szabados (composer)
> Ferenc Szabó
> Erzsébet Szőnyi
> Albert Szirmai
> Karol Szymanowski
> T
> Giovanni Tadolini
> Thomas Täglichsbeck
> Germaine Tailleferre
> Otar Taktakishvili
> Josef Tal
> Robert Talbot (conductor)
> Louise Talma
> Eino Tamberg
> David Tamkin
> Alexander Taneyev
> Sergei Taneyev
> Alexandre Tansman
> Angelo Tarchi
> Mikael Tariverdiev
> Vladimir Tarnopolsky
> Phyllis Tate
> Wilhelm Taubert
> Eduard Tauwitz
> John Tavener
> Clifford Taylor (composer)
> Deems Taylor
> Raynor Taylor
> Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
> Nikolai Tcherepnin
> Georg Philipp Telemann
> Oscar Ferdinand Telgmann
> Jiří Teml
> Domènech Terradellas
> Claude Terrasse
> Avet Terterian
> Dimitri Terzakis
> Flavio Testi
> Sigismond Thalberg
> Johann Theile
> Mikis Theodorakis
> Maurice Thiriet
> T cont.
> Rose Thisse-Derouette
> Ambroise Thomas
> Arthur Goring Thomas
> John Rogers Thomas
> Mansel Thomas
> Francis Thomé
> Olav Anton Thommessen
> Randall Thompson
> John Thomson (composer)
> Virgil Thomson
> Francis Thorne
> John Thow
> Ludwig Thuille
> Armen Tigranian
> Ivo Tijardović
> Edgar Tinel
> Michael Tippett
> Boris Tishchenko
> Alexey Nikolayevich Titov
> Zlata Tkach
> Ernst Toch
> Camillo Togni
> Václav Tomášek
> Henri Tomasi
> Vincenzo Tommasini
> Michael Torke
> Veljo Tormis
> Tomás de Torrejón y Velasco
> Enrico Toselli
> Giuseppe Felice Tosi
> Charles Tournemire
> Donald Tovey
> Douglas Townsend
> Antonio Tozzi
> Tommaso Traetta
> Cornel Trăilescu
> Peter Tranchell
> Joan Trimble
> Lester Trimble
> Giacomo Tritto
> Václav Trojan
> Karmella Tsepkolenko
> Sulkhan Tsintsadze
> Akihiro Tsukiyama
> Eduard Tubin
> Serafim Tulikov
> Joaquín Turina
> Mark-Anthony Turnage
> Robert Turner (composer)
> Geirr Tveitt
> Agnes Tyrrell
> U
> Carolina Uccelli
> Marco Uccellini
> Martin Andreas Udbye
> Alfred Uhl
> Ludmila Ulehla
> Viktor Ullmann
> Michael Umlauf
> Emilio Usiglio
> Francesco Uttini
> V
> Nicola Vaccai
> Fabio Vacchi
> Pierre Vachon
> Vincenzo Valente
> Giovanni Valentini (classical composer)
> Giuseppe Valentini
> Jean Vallerand
> V cont.
> Manuel Valls (composer)
> Joaquín Valverde Sanjuán
> Joaquín Valverde Durán
> Janika Vandervelde
> Johann Baptist Vanhal
> Edgard Varèse
> Louis Varney
> Léon Vasseur
> Sergei Vasilenko
> Ralph Vaughan Williams
> Orazio Vecchi
> Alexander Veprik
> Francesco Maria Veracini
> Mykhailo Verbytsky
> Giuseppe Verdi
> Sándor Veress
> John Verrall
> Alexey Verstovsky
> Luigi Vespoli
> Johann Vesque von Püttlingen
> Pauline Viardot
> Ernesto Viceconte
> User:InterXection/Lindsay Vickery
> Lindsay Vickery
> Gerard Victory
> Joseph Vidal (composer)
> Paul Vidal
> Johann Gottfried Vierling
> Anatol Vieru
> Baron Boris Vietinghoff-Scheel
> Salvatore Viganò
> Ricardo Villa (composer)
> Heitor Villa-Lobos
> Henriette Adélaïde Villard Beaumesnil
> Gaspar Villate
> John Vincent (composer)
> Leonardo Vinci
> Virginia Gabriel
> Berthe di Vito-Delvaux
> Franco Vittadini
> Ignaz Vitzthumb
> Antonio Vivaldi
> Amadeo Vives
> Giovanni Buonaventura Viviani
> Claude Vivier
> Roman Vlad
> Vladimir Vlasov
> Johann Vogel (composer)
> Georg Joseph Vogler
> Max Vogrich
> Hans Vogt (composer)
> Andy Vores
> Sláva Vorlová
> Zbyněk Vostřák
> Alexander Vustin
> Johan Wagenaar
> Georg Christoph Wagenseil
> Josef Wagner (composer)
> Richard Wagner
> Siegfried Wagner
> Rudolf Wagner-Régeny
> Stewart Wallace
> William Vincent Wallace
> Robert Ward (composer)
> Raymond Warren
> Roger Waters
> Gabriel von Wayditch
> Samuel Webbe
> Bedřich Diviš Weber
> Carl Maria von Weber
> Joseph Weigl
> Karl Weigl
> Kurt Weill
> Jaromír Weinberger
> Felix Weingartner
> Karel Weis
> Hugo Weisgall
> Dan Welcher
> John Weldon (musician)
> Egon Wellesz
> Thomas Welsh (composer)
> Leopold Wenzel
> Felix Werder
> Martin Wesley-Smith
> Peter Westergaard
> Niccolò van Westerhout
> Richard Wetz
> Christoph Ernst Friedrich Weyse
> Clarence Cameron White
> John White (composer)
> Gillian Whitehead
> George Whiting
> Charles-Marie Widor
> Jean Wiener
> Johan Wikmanson
> Inger Wikström
> Alec Wilder
> Raymond Wilding-White
> Healey Willan
> Grace Williams
> Malcolm Williamson
> Charles Wilson (composer)
> W cont.
> James Wilson (composer)
> Thomas Wilson (composer)
> Gerhard Wimberger
> Herbert Windt
> Peter Winter
> Dag Wirén
> Peter Wishart (composer)
> Friedrich Witt
> Erling Wold
> Hugo Wolf
> Ermanno Wolf-Ferrari
> Albert Wolff (conductor)
> Hellmuth Christian Wolff
> Max Wolff (composer)
> Joseph Wölfl
> Stefan Wolpe
> Charles Wood (composer)
> Joseph R. Wood
> Julia Woolf
> Felix Woyrsch
> Pavel Wranitzky
> Richard Wüerst
> Caroline Wuiet
> Sinta Wullur
> Charles Wuorinen
> Robert Wykes
> David Wynne
> Ivan Wyschnegradsky
> X
> Spyridon Xyndas
> Kosaku Yamada
> James Yannatos
> Christopher Yavelow
> Boris Yoffe
> Alexander Yossifov
> Mikhail Youdin
> Webster A. Young
> Your Mam
> Eugène Ysaÿe
> Isang Yun
> Jenő Zádor
> Mario Zafred
> Ivan Zajc
> Alfred Zamara
> Riccardo Zandonai
> Marģeris Zariņš
> Ruth Zechlin
> Erich Zeisl
> Władysław Żeleński (musician)
> Carl Zeller
> Alexander von Zemlinsky
> Hans Zender
> Jakob Zeugheer
> Valery Zhelobinsky
> Gaziza Zhubanova
> Otakar Zich
> Géza Zichy
> Karl Michael Ziehrer
> Winfried Zillig
> Efrem Zimbalist
> Bernd Alois Zimmermann
> Pierre-Joseph-Guillaume Zimmermann
> Udo Zimmermann
> Niccolò Antonio Zingarelli
> Heinrich Zöllner
> Vasily Zolotarev
> Francesco Zoppis
> Nikolla Zoraqi
> Mana Zucca
> Manuel de Zumaya
> Johann Rudolf Zumsteeg
> Josef Leopold Zvonař
> Otto Zykan
> 
> To


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> Philip Glass, Steve Reich and Terry Riley are three other composers I'd die a happy man if I never heard again.


Are you sure? I'm with you on Glass and can see why Reich might bore some. But Terry Riley? What music of his have you heard, I wonder? He's a one-off and has written a lot of music that I find deeply enjoyable. That may be just me but I find it hard to imagine anyone disliking it or failing to recognise its (very contemporary) invention. For example, try _Salome Dances for Peace_, probably the longest string quartet piece in history but one that is filled with incident and holds together are a very rewarding piece.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Are you sure? I'm with you on Glass and can see why Reich might bore some. But Terry Riley? What music of his have you heard, I wonder? He's a one-off and has written a lot of music that I find deeply enjoyable. That may be just me but I find it hard to imagine anyone disliking it or failing to recognise its (very contemporary) invention. For example, try _Salome Dances for Peace_, probably the longest string quartet piece in history but one that is filled with incident and holds together are a very rewarding piece.


I haven't heard a lot, but besides _In C_, I've heard works like _A Rainbow in Curved Air_, _Sun Rings_ and _The Cusp of Magic_. They just didn't resonate with me and, honestly, the only post-war American composers enjoy are Crumb, Carter and, strangely enough, both John Adams and John Luther Adams. When it comes to American composers, I'm more drawn to the early and mid 20th Century ones like Ives, Copland, Bernstein, Barber, Schuman et. al.


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> I haven't heard a lot, but besides _In C_, I've heard works like _A Rainbow in Curved Air_, _Sun Rings_ and _The Cusp of Magic_. They just didn't resonate with me and, honestly, the only post-war American composers enjoy are Crumb, Carter and, strangely enough, both John Adams and John Luther Adams. When it comes to American composers, I'm more drawn to the early and mid 20th Century ones like Ives, Copland, Bernstein, Barber, Schuman et. al.


OK, all early (if seminal) works (in the vein of Reich) but Riley has moved a long way since those. But he has not, it is true, moved towards the big statement blockbuster music of the likes of Adams. I do suggest you sample some of Riley's more recent and more major works: there is nothing like them and you just might like them.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> OK, all early (if seminal) works (in the vein of Reich) but Riley has moved a long way since those. But he has not, it is true, moved towards the big statement blockbuster music of the likes of Adams. I do suggest you sample some of Riley's more recent and more major works: there is nothing like them and you just might like them.


_Sun Rings_ and _The Cusp of Magic_ (which is actually a joint collaboration between Riley and the Kronos Quartet) aren't early works. They were composed in the 00s. _In C_ and _A Rainbow in Curved Air_ are earlier works.

Oh, I forgot to mention, I also heard the works on this Naxos release:


----------



## Ethereality

Listening to some of Sun Rings, and like the use of both relateable themes as well as other instrumentation other than overused strings to cooperate a musical atmosphere, bringing an aesthetic that finally sets an actual iconic mood. The downside on the other hand is the music doesn't build and arc into stories, characters and subtle scene-setting, nor does it really pace forward enthusiastically---it sounds more of like garage sound beats.


----------



## Enthusiast

I would happily not hear a Tubin symphony again. They are feeble works to my ear, just Romantic gestures without interesting detail or development. They irritate me because they are false - they sound like the real thing until you get bored by the lack of interesting detail - and empty.


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> I would happily not hear a Tubin symphony again. They are feeble works to my ear, just Romantic gestures without interesting detail or development. They irritate me because they are false - they sound like the real thing until you get bored by the lack of interesting detail - and empty.


I agree, even in the best of moods I struggle.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> I would happily not hear a Tubin symphony again. They are feeble works to my ear, just Romantic gestures without interesting detail or development. They irritate me because they are false - they sound like the real thing until you get bored by the lack of interesting detail - and empty.


This is exactly how I feel about Terry Riley's music sans the Romantic gesturing comment.


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> This is exactly how I feel about Terry Riley's music sans the Romantic gesturing comment.


But I doubt you have tried as hard as I once tried with Tubin!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> But I doubt you have tried as hard as I once tried with Tubin!


Well, I struggled a bit with Tubin myself, so I can understand where you're coming from. His music did eventually get under my skin. I freely admit that his symphonies aren't really his best works, although I do love several of them. Works like _Kratt_, _Sinfonietta on Estonian Motifs_ and the _Piano Concertino_ are more enjoyable overall for me then the symphonies.


----------

